# Paths of Legend - Tragedy at Silvergard (Vol 2)



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 15, 2008)

OOC: This is the continuation of the Tragedy at Silvergard game.

*Valen and Aleera*

The tureni ranger and the elf venture down towards the valley.  Valen notes that the flyers are almost upon the orcs and he gets a glimpse of insect like wings.

OOC: Three climb checks please.

Climb checks (1d20+1=4, 1d20+1=12, 1d20+1=8) 

Aleera stumbles on the steep slope, skidding down to a ledge and landing with a hard thump.

Falling damage on Aleera (1d6=1) 

*Johen, Muzdum, Aohdan, Alaric, and Norali*

OOC: Taking some liberties with Johen's bird.

Norali answers the centaur, "Azilyk is the Serpent, a malevolent and immensely powerful woman, said to be immortal, at least in spirit.  No matter how many times heroes have slain her, she finds a way to come back.  All I know about her is what I've heard from Uncle Jolly's stories."

Highflyer descends from where he was circling above and lights on Johen's shoulder, squawking a bit in apparent alarm.

*William*

The ghostly woman nods and leads William toward the left hand platform.  As soon as the paladin steps on it, it begins to rise toward the ceiling.  The trap door in the ceiling slides open as William's head nears it and he finds himself in a small, dank, seemingly natural cave.  As he steps off the platform, the door closes again and, if he hadn't just seen where it closed, he would not have been able to spot its location as it is made to blend into the cave floor.

The cave entrance is nearby and William sees sunlight outside it.  The ghostly woman beckons.

*Corath*

The lead elf smiles and says to his companions in elven, "It appears my lack of belief in coincidences is being strained to the breaking point."

The lead elf then addresses Corath, "We have indeed run across such a strange group as you describe.  They had this dragon with them and we are now taking the dragon to the Azgundi capital to learn more about the Dragon Plague that afflicts him.  One of our number, Aleera, journeys with them now."

A female elf whispers to the leader in elven, "And I still say it was unwise to leave Aleera with them.  Her heart is ruled by vengeance."


----------



## Amaury (May 15, 2008)

OOC: first to reply!!   

_Where is Valen?_ Johen wonders. He looks at Norali when she replies to others. "How do you know her and why did you pronounce her name?? Strange phenomena are occuring around us, if you know something, speak!"

He barely hears Highflyer landing back on his shoulder, but then notices the state of his animal companion and tries to make some sense of it.


----------



## Helfdan (May 16, 2008)

Valen cimbs carefully down to join the elfess.

Climb checks:  12, 17, 21


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 16, 2008)

"What up with tha' bird lad?" Muzdum asks, not giving much importance to the meaning as to the noise.


----------



## Jemal (May 16, 2008)

William steps out into the sunlight, his eyes squinting against the harsh light as he takes a few moments to readjust to the outdoors, before looking around in an attempt to get his bearings.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 16, 2008)

Amaury said:
			
		

> OOC: first to reply!!
> 
> Johen stops by the hill and hides himself to the best of his ability using the nearby cover. He looks at Norali when she replies to others.
> He barely hears Highflyer landing back on his shoulder, but then notices the state of his animal companion and tries to make some sense of it.
> ...




OOC: Valen and Aleera had scouted ahead a bit and are currently out of sight of the rest of the party.  Johen, Muzdum, Alaric, Aohdan, and Norali are not yet aware of the flyers or the orcs in the valley.


----------



## Yttermayn (May 16, 2008)

"So maybe Az-il-ik and those strange men who tried to take the dagger earlier are probably related somehow.  Maybe henchmen?"  Aohdan paused.  "I mean, if we're to believe my glowie-eyed babbling that is..."

OOC: Can't remember, did anybody recognize the race of those guys who were after the dagger?


----------



## Amaury (May 16, 2008)

OOC: ok then. edited post.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 17, 2008)

(OOC: Nope, Alaric has 6 out of 10 knowledge skills, neither history nor planar are among them, so he didn't recognize 'em; rolled terribly for the check anyway)


----------



## shadowmask (May 20, 2008)

crazy_monkey1956 said:
			
		

> *Corath*
> 
> The lead elf smiles and says to his companions in elven, "It appears my lack of belief in coincidences is being strained to the breaking point."
> 
> ...




Corath cocks her head and speaks to the leader in Elven.  "Perhaps you do not know...speaking in such a manner is considered rude in human lands."  Turning to the elf woman, Corath continues, "Is your former companion a potential threat to my companions?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 20, 2008)

*Corath*

The elven leader cocks his head as well, a bemused smile adorning his features, "Apologies.  No, she is no threat, but she may lead them into danger of orcs are near."

The woman does not seem to be so forgiving, looking askance at Corath as if to say "How dare a human sully our language by speaking it."

The dragon, meanwhile, has approached Corath and is sniffing at her curiously.  Corath can see patches of its scales missing, angry red welts on the skin where the scales should be.

*William*

William is on a sunlit plateau, though the place is far from level.  It appears to be a series of plateaus, all of them connected by stone stairways carved into the short cliffs.  To the west is the sheer cliff that marks the overall plateau's edge.  To the north is a partly finished road that tapers into a trail taking a meandering route through the mountains, presumably to the trail William's companions are likely on.  To the south is impassable jagged cliffs and mountains.  To the east is Silvergard, situated on a series of plateaus.  The nearest and largest appears to be the remains of the small community.  Beyond that, on one of the highest rises, is the mostly finished keep.  To the northeast, seperated by several hundred yards from the rest of the community, is what appears to the entrance to some sort of mine, with abandoned mining equipment lying outside of a carved tunnel entrance.

William's ghostly guide heads for the mine entrance saying, "There is a shortcut, like the one we just used, hidden within."

*Valen, Aleera*

Valen reaches Aleera with no problems.  She picks herself up and dusts herself off, obviously indignant at having stumbled.  Unfortunately, her fall appears to have gotten the flyers attention as one of them veers off and starts heading toward the ranger and the elf-woman.  As it approaches, Valen is finally able to make out details.

The creature appears to be a humanoid bee, carrying an oversized bow.  About the size of a horse, it carries no other gear.  The creature stops and hovers overhead, speaking Common in an oddly droning, echoing voice, "More intruders to hive.  In league with orc-things?"

Aleera appears to bristle at the bee-creature's words, her hand moving toward her weapons.

*Alaric, Muzdum, Johen, Aohdan, Norali*

Johen's hawk squawks and then takes off again, circling and then heading in the direction Valen and Aleera left in.  Johen knows the hawk's behavior well enough to know that it wants him to follow.

Norali says, "Truthfully I don't know any more about Azilyk than what I've already shared.  I'm sorry."


----------



## Yttermayn (May 21, 2008)

crazy_monkey1956 said:
			
		

> *Corath*
> *Alaric, Muzdum, Johen, Aohdan, Norali*
> 
> Johen's hawk squawks and then takes off again, circling and then heading in the direction Valen and Aleera left in.  Johen knows the hawk's behavior well enough to know that it wants him to follow.
> ...




"Then to the hells with it." Aohdan said.  He turned to see the hawk's behavior and Johen's reaction.  He walked up to Johen with his eyes tracking the hawk's flight and gently clapped him on the shoulder to let him know he is right behind.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 21, 2008)

*"Do' let tha' dwarf behin' ye' blasted "fasty" lads!" *Muzdum grumbles, as he pursuit the pair, making noise with his gear, as he jumps and tumbles through the woodland.


----------



## shadowmask (May 21, 2008)

crazy_monkey1956 said:
			
		

> *Corath*
> 
> The elven leader cocks his head as well, a bemused smile adorning his features, "Apologies.  No, she is no threat, but she may lead them into danger of orcs are near."
> 
> ...




A perplexed expression flits across Corath's face as the leader cocks his head.  She then gives a slight shake to her head, _The Voice...no, Jolly, Uncle Jolly...told me that this particular habit of mine would eventually be noticed._ She smiles at the thought that eventually was sooner than she thought.

Corath ignores the dragon and the elven woman.  "I should continue on, then.  The road has no immediate threats that I know of.  Of course, I cannot promise that this remains true."  She nods a farewell to the group in front of her, "Good evening to you," and continues on.  _I must reach the others before this elven woman causes more trouble than my...friends, yes, friends...can handle on their own._


----------



## Helfdan (May 23, 2008)

*Valen*
Valen speaks slowly, without hostility, yet with no obseqiousness... in other words, plainly.  "We are no friends of the orcs, but we mean you no harm."


----------



## Arkhandus (May 24, 2008)

*Alaric the Alchemist*

_(ooc: A thinly-disguised bump...)_

"So...what are we doing?" Alaric asks, "And when are the scouts getting back?  They're taking awefully long."


----------



## Jemal (May 24, 2008)

William follows silently, reluctant to return underground after such a brief glimpse of the sun, but eager to rejoin his companions.


----------



## Amaury (May 24, 2008)

"I don't know.. Valen is taking his time.. 
hum, Highflyer is being funny..  I think he wants me to follow him.. but I don't know why, and I don't like the idea... 
We need to find that secret tunnel.. 
I hope though Valen is not in some kind of trouble..."

He turns to Norali and says with a hint of annoyance in his voice: "SOoo.. Norali, will you lead us to that secret tunnel of yours or not??"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 25, 2008)

*Alaric, Muzdum, Aohdan, Johen, and Norali*

Norali glances back toward where Valen and Aleera left for a moment, concern creasing her brow, before she leads the way back toward the cliff-face.

"It should be right around here somewhere."

OOC: Search checks, please.  Muzdum gets to add his +2 bonus from stonecunning.

*Valen and Aleera* 

The bee-thing buzzes a bit and then turns abruptly away.  It starts to fly away, then turns its head back, "Warm-blood hairy walkers follow.  Fight orc-things.  Then hive will talk."

Aleera apparently needs no further encouragement, heading further into the wooded valley toward the orcs.

*William*

The path to the mine entrance takes William nearer the village.  The village looks long abandoned, wind and rain having toppled some of the more flimsy buildings, the rest having endured ten years of bad weather with no upkeep.  The most intact looking structure appears to be a shrine of some sort...in fact, the stone the building is made of, as well as the overall architectural style, seems out of place with the rest of the village.  

The mining equipment at the mouth of the mine is also long abandoned, rusted and pitted beyond use or value.  William's ghostly guide ignores it as she moves into the mine tunnel and then through a section of the tunnel about 100 feet in or so.  William can see the faint outline of a hidden door in the tunnel wall.

*Corath*

The elves bid Corath farewell, the lead elf giving her a word of caution, "Aleera is one of the few survivors of the Darkwood.  If there are orcs about, she may indeed abandon reason."

Another couple of days of walking both night and day brings Corath onto a narrow mountain trail.  

Up ahead she sees two potential paths to follow.  One that appears to lead down, possibly into a valley of some sort, though the cliffs block her view of it, and another that leads up into the cliffs themselves.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 25, 2008)

Muzdum inspects the area, brooming his beard as he does so.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1605321/


----------



## Yttermayn (May 25, 2008)

Aohdan also examined the cliff face.  He gently tapped it with the pommel of his sword or with an iron shod hoof lower down, listening for a hollow sound.

Cliff face search: (1d20 2=8)


----------



## Arkhandus (May 25, 2008)

The alchemist sighs and follows the others to examine the cliff face.  "Very well, let's look around," Alaric mutters.  He looks bored and somewhat lost, hoping for something exciting besides waiting for the scouts to get back.

Search check along cliff face (1d20+3=17)


----------



## Amaury (May 25, 2008)

Johen starts searching with the others but the stone doesn't feel any different to his fingers..

OOC:
search (1d20+2=3)


----------



## Helfdan (May 26, 2008)

Valen moves stealthily alongside Aleera, his bow at the ready.  He whispers to her as they go.  "Let us try and take them by ambuscade, lass."


----------



## Jemal (May 28, 2008)

If his guide is heading for the secret tunnel, William follows.  Otherwise he stops for a moment, calling out and asking her about it.


----------



## shadowmask (May 31, 2008)

crazy_monkey1956 said:
			
		

> *Corath*
> 
> The elves bid Corath farewell, the lead elf giving her a word of caution, "Aleera is one of the few survivors of the Darkwood.  If there are orcs about, she may indeed abandon reason."
> 
> ...




_Hmmm.  We were told that Silvergard was on a plateau in the mountains.  The others likely followed the mountain paths._  With that thought, Corath's decision is made.  She turns onto the path leading into the cliffs and continues on.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 31, 2008)

*Reunion*

The collective poking and prodding of the cliff face proves mostly fruitless, except for the alchemist and the dwarf.  Alaric manages to find faint, unnatural looking lines in the stone.  Muzdum's dwarven stonecunning helps him find an opening mechanism that serves to open the secret door framed by the lines Alaric found.

The door, making the noise of rock scraping against rock, opens into a dark, narrow tunnel.  Muzdum and Norali find that the tunnel is about right for them, but the others, especially Aohdan, realize that if they enter the tunnel, it will be uncomfortably cramped and closed in.

Johen senses something...from the Dagger.  Something is coming...something it wants.

Meanwhile, William's guide ushers him onward, a sense of urgency evident in her pace.  The tunnel is cramped and narrow, full of narrow stairs leading downward.  Finally, the darkness parts once again, this time due to some sort of door opening at the end of the long tunnel he finds himself in.  He sees humanoid figures backlit by the sun, framed in the opening.

Corath rounds a bend in the mountain trail and comes upon a stark cliff face.  Further up the trail she sees a group clustered around a strange opening in the cliffside.  It's hard to make out details, but she is fairly certain that the horse shape at the back of the group is actually a centaur...and she's only ever seen one centaur in her entire existence.

*Confronting the Orcs*

Aleera's smiles the smile of the skilled knife in the dark, "There is no other way more satisfying," she says to Valen as she moves silently among the stunted mountain trees toward her prey.

OOC: Hide and Move Silently checks for Valen please.

Aleera Hide; Move Silently (1d20+9=26, 1d20+9=21) 

[sblock=Orcs Listen and Spot checks]Orc Warriors Listen checks (1d20+1=11, 1d20+1=19, 1d20+1=12, 1d20+1=21, 1d20+1=11, 1d20+1=11, 1d20+1=12, 1d20+1=21, 1d20+1=10, 1d20+1=6) 

Orc Warriors Spot checks (1d20+1=13, 1d20+1=11, 1d20+1=3, 1d20+1=20, 1d20+1=6, 1d20+1=14, 1d20+1=11, 1d20+1=10, 1d20+1=10, 1d20+1=12) [/sblock]


----------



## Amaury (May 31, 2008)

Johen's face shows signs of satisfaction as the meccanism is revealed and activated. But soon a strange feeling fills his mind making him worry about his own safety. _Could it be the dark and narrow corridors? No.. the.. Dagger!_  he thinks.

He steps back and immediately puts his hand on the Dagger to check it. He says: "Some.. something is coming our way, and it's after the Dagger!!!"

He looks at the Dagger, searching for some kind of confirmation, then steps further back from the entrance, readying his shortpear.


----------



## Helfdan (May 31, 2008)

Valen tries to follow the elfess through the unfamiliar terrain.

[sblock=OOC]

Hide 16, Move Silent 7 

CRAP!!
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 1, 2008)

"Hold there, whoever you are, We mean you no harm."  Sir William steps out into the light.  He is still recognizable, but the changes he's gone through are apparent.  So long spent underground, and his ordeal with his love before, have left his skin pale, his eyes hollow.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 1, 2008)

OOC: Just for the sake of clarity, William's ghostly guide is not currently visible to the others.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 3, 2008)

After Johen's pronouncement, Aohdan drew steel and stepped to the side of the opening in preparation to hack anything that came through.  He swung his blade downward towards the head of the being emerging from the tunnel, only pulling his blow at the last moment when he recognized A familiar voice.  The edge of the sword bounced lightly off of Sir William's shoulder armor, and Aohdan gave William an apologetic grin.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 4, 2008)

*"Me granpy' spirit spits on me braided beard! It ye' lad! Where have ye' been? What y'e be doin' in tha' tunnel?" *the dwarf questions the paladin, still holding his hammer in hand and his shield up.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 7, 2008)

Alaric takes a wary step back from the tunnel after Johen's exclamation, readying his crossbow in case another band of strange humanoids appear like last time to steal the dagger.  He remains wary and hesitant when William emerges from the dark tunnel, not sure if it's a trick.


----------



## Amaury (Jun 7, 2008)

"Hey? Wi..lliam?... Johen wonders, disbelieving what he's seeing. _how could he be just here?? that's impossible!_ he thinks.

His recent thoughts and his usual paranoid character however very quickly regain consciousness: "Are you William or just an image of him??... 
Beware my friends, he might not be who he looks like!! 
The premonition was very strong! I felt someone or something was coming from this tunnel to take the Dagger!! It was threatening!"

He asks William: "Who are you? And where is Estelle?? Describe her to us!"


----------



## Jemal (Jun 7, 2008)

"Be calm my friends, it is truley me, put down your arms.  This woman has led me to reunite with you, and saved me from near certain death at the mercies of the wild.  Even had I survived, it would have been some time before I found you without her aid." William exits the tunnel smiling and putting a hand on Aohdan's shoulder.  "What of you?  What adventures have I missed in my trek?"

*OOC EDIT: Just noticed previous post that happened while I was typing.   Adding second post to address that**


----------



## Jemal (Jun 7, 2008)

William shook his head, eyeing Johen strangely"Not who I appear?  Johen, who else would I be?"  He reaches out his hand "Take my hand, feel that I am real.  I am of no threat to you!"

At the mention of Estelle, his head drops "She.. My love.. She's gone to the Necropolis, I could do nothing else for her, though I have vowed to return for her when I can." 
He looks up then, remembering something "They prepare for war! The surrounding areas must be warned, for the dead prepare to march, joining with the orcs of the steppe's!"


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 7, 2008)

Corath stops as the tableau unfolds.  _Shiiing_...she unsheathes her rapier-hand.  Running to join her friends to face this threat, she raises her voice, "What is this?  What threat do you face?"  She reaches the others obviously not winded from her increased pace up the hill.

Arriving in time to hear William's report of the impending invasion, she cocks her head to the side and says with her typical abruptness, "What of our mission to Silvergard?"  With Johen still tense, Corath shifts to place herself between Alaric and any threat from the tunnel.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 7, 2008)

"Indeed, Our mission to Silvergard awaits.  I do not believe it is mere coincidence that our lost William appears out of the very tunnel we sought to use to get to Silvergard, and with a tail to tell of an army of darkness to boot!"  Aohdan grew excited, then serious.  "We should make haste to investigate Silvergard, it will no doubt illuminate more of the situation for us."


----------



## Amaury (Jun 7, 2008)

"Hang on Aohdan.. you're right.. this is not mere coincidence that William found us here.. he said it himself: "this woman has led me here".. I don't know who you are referring to.. what woman and who is she to know us??" Johen asks, still not completely reassured.


OOC: why is COrath talking?? i missed something or she's just joined us??


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 8, 2008)

*"Tha be the lad', Ah' recognice 'im, come here ye' skinny good fer nothin'!" *Muzdum says, opening his arms to hug (and posibly crush) William.


OOC: I was asking myself the same question.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 8, 2008)

_(OOC: To quoth the Monkey, "Corath rounds a bend in the mountain trail and comes upon a stark cliff face. Further up the trail she sees a group clustered around a strange opening in the cliffside. It's hard to make out details, but she is fairly certain that the horse shape at the back of the group is actually a centaur...and she's only ever seen one centaur in her entire existence.")_

Alaric still gives William the hairy eye, not yet convinced it isn't a trick. "What woman?  No one's come through the tunnel with you."

He does, however, jump for a second when Corath runs up from around the mountain path, speaking up.  The alchemist lowers his crossbow for a moment and turns around to see the 'lady' Corath.  "You're....back too?  Surely someone's playing a trick on us?" he mumbles.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 8, 2008)

"Unless I've completely lost my mind... or you've lost your sight..." William turns and looks directly at the woman "Have I?  Or can they not see you for some reason?  If what you told me is true, then show yourself to them."

He looks back to the group "She described to me a group that I knew must be you, saying you had a dagger which could restore her from her cursed form to life.  I knew it must be divine intervention, and not simple coincedence, and so joined with her to find you.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 8, 2008)

*The Reunion Goes Awry* 

As the group is speaking to one another, a ghostly form emerges out of the cliff face.  A woman whom William knows to be his guide but whom the others have not see before.

Johen feels a warmth emanating from the dagger and an urge...a dark desire...to simply hand the Dagger to this woman though such would be impossible given her immaterial form.

In a hollow, echoing voice, the woman speaks, "I am the guide of which your friend speaks.  I need the Dagger in order to regain my corporeal form.  I also need a...temporary place to reside so I can use it."  Her gaze falls upon Corath.

At that moment, however, the group hears an orcish war cry from somewhere beyond the rocks the Valen and Aleera vanished behind.

*Stealth Interrupted*

Aleera utters an elven epithet as the pair, attempting to be stealthy, hear the orcs bellow out a war cry and start running in their direction, crashing through the underbrush.

At the same time, the bee-creatures dive at the orcs, weapons ready.

OOC: Valen needs to roll initiative.  He has a round to get into a defensive position or use the terrain to his advantage...or run, though Aleera is readying herself to stand her ground.


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 8, 2008)

*Valen Sablewood*

"There is naught left to us but battle!"  Valen speaks hoarsely as he seeks a defensible spot on the mountainside.  "Come, lass, let us guard each other' s back!"  

[sblock=Round 1]

Initiative 18 

I will describe the ideal spot Valen wants to find on that hillside:  One with 1-at least some cover from arrows (such as behind a rock) and 2-surrounded by difficult terrain, so that the orcs will draw AoOs if they move to flank us, once we are in melee.  Hopefully Valeera should be close so they can fight back-to-back (given the mountain at our bak, I dont think we're running... )     

Let's see if I'm being too ambitious...    

[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 9, 2008)

Aohdan's Head snaps up at the sound of the war cry, and his blade follows suit.  In a bound, he covers the short distance to the rocks and down the hillside on his way to back up Valen and Aleera.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 9, 2008)

"LATER!" William speaks to the ghost and Corath as he draws his Sword and Shield, going after Aohdan "We must investigate!"


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 11, 2008)

Alaric looks between William, Corath, and the ghost for a few seconds, befuddled and trying to figure out what's really going on.  Finally, he says to Corath and Muzdum, as the others go running off, "I don't trust creepy ghosts, as a rule.  Keep well away from it.  Maybe William hit his head and lost his sense.  But let's go see if Valen just got himself into trouble down there."  He points his crossbow toward where the shouting came from, and slowly starts to follow the others.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 11, 2008)

*"Aye, ye be speaking truth. Nay way a ghost 's goin' ta take Muzdum down, tha' Ah' can guaranty ye"* Muzdum says, equiping his hammer and shield. The dwarf starts walking after William.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 12, 2008)

Corath nods in acknowledgement of Alaric's statement about the transparent woman.  She turns to follow, not making any effort at stealth.  Her rapier-hand comes into a "guard" position.

[sblock=OOC for DM]How much about this particular ghostly figure would Corath know from Jolli?[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 12, 2008)

OOC: Corath doesn't know much of anything about the ghostly figure.  She knows quite a bit about Azilyk from Jollly's stories, but she wouldn't be able to determine if this ghost-lady was Azilyk or not.

OOC: Just waiting on Amaury for the next update.  No rush.


----------



## Amaury (Jun 13, 2008)

ooc: here i come here i come after seeing my team losing 4-1 to dutch!


Johen begins to shake a bit and High flyer flaps his wings as he feels his master anxiety.

He keeps his grip tight on the Dagger, fighting the urge.. Then the orc's warcry. 

Johen is simply bemused to see Aohdan suddenly leave and shocked when the rest of the group leaves him as well, alone with a ghost! "No.. no! Don't leave me!" 
He steps back, following the others but staring nervously at the incorporeal body.
Who.. who are you?.. This Dagger killed my master... I won't surrender it!.. Leave me alone! whoever you are! 


OOC: move. how does the woman ghost look like? human? friendly, scary?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 13, 2008)

OOC: She appears to be a semi-translucent human woman, blond hair, blue eyes.  

*To the Rescue*

Aohdan leads the way, William, Alaric and Muzdum close behind, into the valley, the group sliding down the slope just in time to see a small horde of orcs howling, falchions raised, toward Valen and Aleera who are in defensive positions, poised to strike.

They also see a pair of flying bee-people chasing after the orcs with oversized bows ready to fire.

OOC: Roll initiative!

*Ghostly Interference*

The apparition interjects itself in front of Corath and Johen, with Norali cowering nearby, before they can join the others, the ghost's countenance slowly changing.  A pair of draconic wings sprouts from her back, her legs meld together into a serpent's tail, her face becomes a horrific cross between a black dragon's and a snake's.  She speaks to Johen, her voice sibilant and menacing, "I'm afraid that won't do.  I need that Dagger."  She shifts her gaze to Corath, "And you are the perfect instrument for me to get it."

The ghostly winged serpent flies straight at...and _in_ to Corath.

OOC: Corath needs to make a Will save, please.  Both Johen and Corath, roll initiative!

*The Scouts and the Bees vs the Orcs*

Aleera's Initiative (1d20+4=7) 

10 Orcs Initiative (1d20=8) 

2 Abeil Soldiers Initiative (1d20+1=5) 

OOC: Everyone else will join the initiative count on round 2.

Valen is able to quickly find a good ambush point which will put the charging orcs within striking distance should they come at him.

OOC: Initative Order

18 - Valen
8 - 10 Orc Warriors
7 - Aleera
5 - 2 Abeil Soldiers

OOC: To give everyone an idea of where everyone is situated: 

Valen and Aleera are 10 feet apart, at the edge of the valley's wood.

The 10 orcs are 50 feet away from them and charging toward them.

The bee people are flying about 30 above and 30 feet behind the orcs.

Aohdan, William, Muzdum, and Alaric are on a ledge 20 feet above and 30 feet away from Valen and Aleera (80 feet away from the orcs).  They will need to make Climb checks to safely traverse the slope down to Aleera and Valen.

Johen, Corath, Norali and the ghost are further up the cliff face, 30 feet above Aohdan and co's position.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 14, 2008)

Initiative: Orcs & Bees & Ghosts Oh My! =  (1d20 2=5)


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 14, 2008)

*Alaric the Alchemist, init 3, HP 11/11, AC 12*

Alaric's no fool; he started slow when following the others, and quickly turns around when Corath's footsteps aren't right on his heels.  Though slow to react to the ghost's sudden change, he won't leave Corath, Norali, and Johen to face the suspicious ghost.  He knew she couldn't be trusted.

_'Poor, brain-addled William,'_ he thinks.  Once he recovers from momentary shock at the ghost's menacing change, he dashes back towards Corath and utters a short Elvish incantation, "Daiith elai picavir, larier!" and sends a small bolt of pale energy at the ghost.

[sblock=ooc]Alaric gets a lousy 3 Initiative.  Once he can act, he'll move closer and cast Disrupt Undead for 4 damage to the ghost.  Hoping it works, since he doesn't have any Magic Missiles prepared, and doesn't even have Protection from Evil in his spellbook.

Initiative in big mixed-up fight (1d20+2=3)

Disrupt Undead, positive energy damage (1d6=4)[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 14, 2008)

William looks back and forth along the slope for a moment trying to pick out a safe path before shaking his head and sliding down to his companions.  "Stand Fast, Friends... aid is near!" he calls out to them.

[sblock=ooc]
Initiative! (1d20+1=10) 
20 feet down, eh... Hmm, if it would be faster than climbing (A move action rather than full round, for example) William will just heave himself down the slope, taking the scrapes to get to his allies sooner.
Otherwise, his climb check is...Climb (1d20+3=15)[/sblock]


----------



## Amaury (Jun 14, 2008)

Upon seeing the transformation of the ghost and her invasion of Corath body, Johen turns heels and shouts: "Heeeelp!! She.. she's inside Corath!!"


[sblock=OOC]
Johen wants to leave this place as quickly as he can, but no to the extent of getting hit in the back.
Initiative (1d20=11)
can't remember the rules, but believe a withdraw doesn't draw a AoO.[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 14, 2008)

Valen Sablewood

Valen begins plying his bow calmly and gracefully, and sends two arrows  into the charging orcs.  

[sblock=Round1]

Arrow1:  19 to hit, 7 damage 

Arrow 2:  19 to hit, 1 damage 

[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 14, 2008)

Valen's first arrow causes the lead orc to topple, the momentum of its charge carrying it tumbling a few more feet before it lies still.

Valen's second arrow only grazes the second orc.

OOC: Next action - Orcs

The orcs, now numbering 9, continue their charge.  The current lead orc, a bloody gash from Valen's arrow adorning its arm, brings its Falchion to bear against the ranger.  The next orc in the charge attacks Aleera.

Orcs charging attack and damage (1d20+6=11, 2d4+4=11, 1d20+6=15, 2d4+4=9) 

The wounded orc's falchion whistles through the air in front of Valen.  The second orc's falchion bites into the stunted tree just above Aleera's head as she narrowly dodges the attack.

The other seven orcs pile up behind the leaders, bottlenecked and prevented from attacking by Aleera and Valen's tactical choice of position.

OOC: The orcs have AC 11 until their next action, due to the charge.

OOC: Next action - Aleera

Aleera attempts to take advantage of the orcs awkward recovery from its swing and charge.

Aleera attack and damage (1d20+3=5, 1d8+1=9) 

Unfortunately, her own positioning is awkward and her sword stab goes wide.

OOC: Next action - 2 Abeil soldiers

The two buzzing bee-things hover in the air behind the orc group and fire off a pair of arrows.

First bow attack and damage (1d20+7=9, 2d6+6=16, 1d20+7=12, 2d6+6=13) 

One of the bee-things arrows goes wide on the first shot, but its partner's arrow strikes true, exploding through the orc's chest, showering the one in front of it with gore as it falls.

1d20+2=15, 2d6+6=11, 1d20+2=15, 2d6+6=12 

On the second volley, both arrows find their marks, dropping two more orcs.

OOC: There are six orcs remaining.

OOC: Round 2 will start once all of the initiative rolls are made.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 14, 2008)

Not being much of a climbing creature, Aohdan skidded to a halt prior to the steep drop.  He takes a moment to evaluate the situation while he exchanges his sword for his bow.

OOC: Does he have an opportunity to hear Johen's shout for help?  Does he notice anything else interesting?  If so, the rolls are:
Spot and Listen checks: (1d20+5=11, 1d20+5=23)


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 14, 2008)

[sblock]

Cancelled at DM's request   
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 15, 2008)

OOC: We'll wait to resolve that until the last couple of initiatives get in (one of them might have a higher roll than Valen).


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 16, 2008)

_(ooc: Looks like we're waiting for Muzdum and Corath to roll initiative and act, then...*bump*)_


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 16, 2008)

OOC: Sorry it took so long, folks.  It seems Corath isn't doing so well, either.  

Corath's initiative (1d20+4): 24; Corath's Will Save (1d20): 10


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 16, 2008)

Muzdum charges down, and attacks the nearest orc.

OOC: I made a big post, with several rolls and all... but the lights went down, I get furious and wont be rewriting it lol.- 

All-rolls-in-one Here (init-attack-dmg)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 16, 2008)

OOC: All...hold off on declaring actions until your action comes up.  Circumstances of the combat may change what you want to do.

Norali's Initiative (1d20+2=9) 

*Round 2*

OOC: Initiative Order

24 - Corath
18 - Valen
16 - Muzdum
11 - Johen
10 - William
9 - Norali
8 - 10 Orc Warriors
7 - Aleera
5 - Aohdan
5 - 2 Abeil Soldiers
3 - Alaric

OOC: Corath is up first...however...

As Johen and Norali watch, the ghostly serpent-woman vanishes completely into Corath.  Corath's head bows for a moment, the magic disguise making her look human wavering and blurring.  When it clears, Corath's usual guise is gone, replaced by the countenance of the serpent-woman, her eyes glowing a malevolent green.

OOC: First action - Possessed Corath


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 17, 2008)

[sblock=OOC] Sorry everyone.    Not having a job is taking its toll on my ability to keep the days straight.  

Stupid failed will save.  [/sblock]
Smiling smugly, Serpent-Corath gazes at Johen.  "You will give me the Dagger, young one.  And you will do it...NOW!"

With that, she lunges at the druid with Corath's rapier hand.

Corath attack and damage (Possessed) (1d20+2=5, 1d6+1=3)

She hisses viciously as she misses the druid.

Corath, trapped in her own body, watches the attack on Johen in horror.  As the attack misses, she thinks at her captor with satisfaction, _You think you will win, Serpent.  You don't know my friends as well as you think!_


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 17, 2008)

OOC: Next action - Valen (you can repost your previous action, or revise as you like)


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 17, 2008)

*Valen Sablewood*

The tall ranger drops his bow as he leans back from the falchion.  His hand deliberately drops to the sword at his left hip.  He draws it in a deadly arc, aiming for the orc's neck.

[sblock=Round 2]

Attack 17, damage 10 


[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 17, 2008)

Valen's sword cleaves neatly through the orcs neck, leaving it dangling by a few tendons as the foul smelling creature slumps to the ground, quite dead.

OOC: Next action - Muzdum


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 18, 2008)

Muzdum charges down, weaving his hammer, as his beard whirls arround his head. He approach the nearest orc and tries to put iits head between its shoulders with his hammer..


All-rolls-in-one Here (init-attack-dmg)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 18, 2008)

Still off balance from their charge, the orcs aren't able to avoid the mad dwarf's rampaging hammer and one of them falls to the ground...several inches shorter than it was when it was alive.

OOC: Next action - Johen


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 18, 2008)

OOC: Funny description, I'm still laughing


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 18, 2008)

_(OOC: Just for advance reference, Alaric will not be changing his action regardless, no matter what he'd still try to zap the ghost, in Corath's body or not, with Disrupt Undead.)_


----------



## Amaury (Jun 20, 2008)

OOC: Johen had Withdrawn in R1, so I assume Corath followed him?

R2

Johen manages miracleously to avoid being skewed by Corath's rapier. He steps back and calls on nature's forces. 

The bushes surrounding them seem to take life and move at their own will! Soon his comrades see the vegetation start climbing Corath legs and body.


OOC: Entangle. all I can do really - apart from run!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 20, 2008)

OOC: (Possessed) Corath needs to make a reflex save, please.

OOC: Next action - William.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2008)

OOC: (Possessed) Corath's Reflex Save (1d20+4=7); if ever she were to fail a save, better now than later.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 24, 2008)

William charges for the orcs, sword in one hand and shield in the other as he plows into their lines.

[sblock=ooc]
Charging +2 attack, -2 AC.
Attack; Damage (1d20+7=20, 1d10+3=8) 
AC: 15  HP: 10
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 24, 2008)

William's sword plunges through the abdomen of one of the orcs.  It clutches at its belly, its innards spilling around its fingers, as it falls to the ground, twitching and dying.

OOC: Next action - Norali.

OOC: I will be posting Norali's action (and the actions that follow) later today as I have an early morning appointment.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 25, 2008)

Norali seems torn between acting against the enemy inhabiting Corath and raising arms against her friend.

She opts to delay the choice for the time being, casting _magic stone_ and getting her sling out and ready.

OOC: Next action - Orcs.  Their AC goes back up to 13 now that they've recovered from their charge.

OOC: Just giving myself a remind on the status of the orcs by reading back through the thread...

Orc 1 - Killed by Valen's 1st arrow.
Orc 2 - Inured (1 damage) by Valen's 2nd arrow.
Orc 3 - Killed by Abeil Soldier 2's 1st arrow.
Orc 4 - Killed by Abeil Soldier 1's 2nd arrow.
Orc 5 - Killed by Abeil Soldier 2's 2nd arrow.
Orc 6 - Killed by Valen's round 2 melee attack.
Orc 7 - Killed by Muzdum's round 2 melee attack.
Orc 8 - Killed by William's round 2 melee attack.

The last two orcs, one of which is injured, find any avenue of escape cut off and thus wade into melee, desperation fueling their attacks.  The injured one goes after Muzdum while the fresh one hopes to take advantage of William's reckless charge by attacking him.

Attack and Damage vs Muzdum (1d20+4=17, 2d4+4=9) 

Attack and damage vs William (1d20+4=17, 2d4+4=8) 

Muzdum just barely manages to deflect the orc's falchion with his shield.

William isn't quite so lucky, the orc's blade carving a horrific slice through his torso.

OOC: Next action - Aleera

The vengeful elf sees an opportunity to pounce with the orc near her concentrating on William.  She maneuvers herself on the opposite end of the orc and strikes.

Aleera's Attack (+2 for flanking); damage; sneak attack damage (1d20+5=14, 1d8+1=7, 1d6=5) 

As the orc is recovering from its swing against William, the paladin suddenly sees the tip of a longsword poking through the orc's chest.  As the orc topples over, he sees the wielder of that sword, an unfamiliar elven woman, blond haired and blue eyed, her beauty marred by the vengeful anger creasing her features.  William is stricken by the elf's remarkable resemblance to the ghost who guided him through the dark tunnels under Silvergard.

OOC: Next action - Aohdan


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 26, 2008)

OOC: Same deal as the OOC thread.  Doing a "just-in-case" download as of this post.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 27, 2008)

OOC: Bump to keep us on the radar while we wait for the centaur.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 29, 2008)

At the ruckus from Johen and Norali, Aohdan spun on a rear hoof and bounded toward the aggressor - unfortunately, Aohdan realized, the aggressor was Corath.  Aohdan reared back and attempted to clomp the metal woman into submission: 
2 hoof attacks (Atk;Dmg): (1d20+6=7, 1d4+4=7, 1d20+6=13, 1d4+4=8)


----------



## Jemal (Jun 30, 2008)

William staggers, nodding to the elven woman with a vague smile, his pale skin growing even paler as his blood leaks out onto the ground.

[sblock=ooc]
Not my turn I know, just wanted to post a reaction to the near-death experience. 
HP 2/10
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 30, 2008)

OOC: Aohdan would only get one hoof attack in after going back.  We'll use the first set of rolls and move on.

Aohdan's hoof comes crashing down near Corath, stirring up dust but missing the nimblewright.

Johen and Norali see the centaur's eyes glowing that strange white again for just a moment.

Aohdan hears the voice once more...

_A terrible price must be paid._

OOC: Next action - Abeil Soldiers

With the orcs mostly dead, the two creatures buzz down to the ground, putting away their bows.  They aren't speaking, but they are moving toward Valen and Aleera rather intently.

OOC: Next action - Alaric


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 30, 2008)

_(ooc: ....you already know Alaric's action.  I've said it at least twice.)_


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 30, 2008)

OOC: Sorry, doing about fifty-leven different things today.  I do need a ranged touch attack for the _disrupt undead_ spell, however.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 1, 2008)

_(ooc: Oh.  I guess I forgot that roll earlier when I first posted the action.  Ranged touch attack is a 19. Ranged touch attack for Disrupt Undead against ghost possessing Corath (1d20+3=19) )_


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 1, 2008)

The spell hits, the white energy splashing in a bright flash against Corath.  It does not seem to have damaged the construct or the invading entity within.  It did get her attention though.

*Round 2*

OOC: Next action - (Possessed) Corath


----------



## shadowmask (Jul 3, 2008)

Corath seemingly ignores Aohdan's hasty attack. Hissing at the wizard and druid as the wizard's spell washes over her, Serpent-Corath grimaces at Alaric. "You'll have to do better than that. I'm taking that Dagger!" She lunges again at Johen.

OOC:  Um...Sorry?  Attack; Damage: (1d20+2=21, 1d6+1=7); Confirm critical hit: (1d20+2=12), Critical damage if crit is confirmed: (1d6+1=2)


----------



## Amaury (Jul 4, 2008)

OOC: don't you need to break free from the Entanglement?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 4, 2008)

OOC: Amaury is correct.  Corath needs to make either a DC 20 Strength check or a DC 20 Escape Artist check.  

OOC: Presumably Johen cast the spell so that he would not be in it, which means that the entire area of the cliff behind Corath is affected by the 40 foot radius spell.  Anyone entering that area (including climbing back up to where Aohdan, Alaric, Johen, Corath and Norali are) will need to make a Reflex save to avoid getting entangled.


----------



## shadowmask (Jul 4, 2008)

Amaury said:


> OOC: don't you need to break free from the Entanglement?



 Yes. Sorry.  I re-read the last three turns twice, and I still missed something.

OOC: Untrained Escape Artist check to get out of the entangle spell: (1d20+4=18) No such luck...COOL!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 4, 2008)

The construct struggles against the entangling vines and shrubbery but can't seem to make any headway.

The illusory face that has replaced Corath's normal disguise twists into a mask of anger and frustration for a moment, then smooths as she considers her alternatives.

"Perhaps we can come to some sort of arrangement.  The Dagger is an artifact of evil that will inevitably corrupt you.  You will be better off without it.  Hand it over and I will release this body in short order."

OOC: Next action - Valen


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 4, 2008)

*Valen* 

The Tureni raises his bloody blade, and grimly approaches the last orc as it attacks Muzdum.  "The sword should finish what the arrow began."  He raises his sword and strikes.  

[sblock=Round 3]

Move to orc, attempting to flank with Muzdum
To hit: 19, damage 12

[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 4, 2008)

The last orc falls to the ranger's blade.

As he turns from the now headless orc, Valen notices the bee-creatures approaching intently, one toward him and one toward Aleera.  They don't appear to be threatening violence, but they also don't seem to be interesting in talking either.

OOC: Next action - Muzdum


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 5, 2008)

*"¡¡AHRJG!! ¡Ye' thief! ¡Tha' wa' MY orc! Ah'l suere ta ye' if Ah'...."* said Muzdum to Valen, before noticing the bee like creatures aproaching him. *"Wha' tha hell...." *he mumbles, rising his shield, cautionly.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 5, 2008)

OOC: Next action - Johen


----------



## Amaury (Jul 5, 2008)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> "Perhaps we can come to some sort of arrangement.  The Dagger is an artifact of evil that will inevitably corrupt you.  You will be better off without it.  Hand it over and I will release this body in short order."




Johen moves back but replies to the spirit: "Why should we trust you?? You betrayed William and have now invaded Corath!!... Why is that Dagger so important for you??.. 

Johen thinks for himself: _hum, maybe that spirit could help me find the murderers of my master.. and help us with our mission.. but that would be so risky.._

OOC: double move. 60. so that Corath would have to fight my comrades to get to me. 
is it our situation, so we're clear?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 5, 2008)

OOC: That's about right, except that you left out Valen.

OOC: Next action - William.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 6, 2008)

"We have no quarrel with you, I thank you for your attempts to help us - at least, I hope that was your purpose in coming here - but we no longer need it.  Please, lower your weapons, there's no need to fight."  William steps between one of the bee-men and its intended 'target'.

[sblock=ooc] Full Defensive Action.
AC 21, HP 2/10
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 6, 2008)

OOC: This sounds like a job for...a Diplomacy check!  Can I get a Diplomacy check for William, please?  We'll move to the next initiative count after that.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 7, 2008)

OOC: I'd still like a Diplomacy check from William, but I'm going to move things forward as well.

OOC: Next action - Norali

Norali approaches the edge of Johen's _entangle_ effect and looks the possessed Corath in the eye, "You said you need a body and now you just said you'd let Corath go.  So who's body are you going to take next?"

OOC: Orcs are all dead, so next action - Aleera

Aleera gives Valen a grim, satisfied smile as she wipes the orc blood off of her weapons.  She is about to put them away when she notices the bee-things and hears William's words to them.  She brings her weapons up and ready again, just in case.

OOC: Next action - Aohdan


----------



## Jemal (Jul 7, 2008)

[sblock=Diplomacy]
Diplomacy (1d20+6=7) 
Nat 1, of course.   Apparently William sneezes in the bees face in the middle of his speech.
[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 8, 2008)

Jemal said:


> [sblock=Diplomacy]
> Diplomacy (1d20+6=7)
> Nat 1, of course.   Apparently William sneezes in the bees face in the middle of his speech.
> [/sblock]



OOC: In Bee language you said "This is a schtick-up, gimme all your honey!" 

Aohdan shied away from the edge of the entanglement area, eying it suspiciously.  He then readied his longbow, an arrow knocked should the thing-that-is-not-Corath attack again.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 8, 2008)

OOC: Next action - Bee people

The two bee things advance, one approaching Valen, the other approaching Aleera.

The one approaching Aleera finds William in its way and stops for a moment with its head cocked to the side.  Whether William's words had any effect on it or not is difficult to surmise, but it says nothing as it attempts to maneuver around the paladin to get to Aleera.

Meanwhile, the one approaching Valen comes right up to the ranger and moves in, apparently attempting to grab him.

OOC: Valen can make an attack of opportunity, if you wish, as the bee thing attempts to start a grapple.  

OOC: Next action - Alaric


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 8, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]

Valen, remembering the bee-dude's words, will not attack right now... but he keeps a good grip on his sword.  

If it succeeds on its touch attack (vs AC 15) , here's my defending grapple check:  Grapple check d20+5=8  blehh!!

[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 8, 2008)

Touch attack to grab Valen; Grapple check to hold him (1d20+7=24, 1d20+7=23) 

Valen is easily grabbed by the humanoid bee thing and Valen realizes that it intends to go skyward with the Tureni ranger in tow.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 8, 2008)

Alaric speaks another short Elven phrase, "Caesphiran moas, sariith" and makes sure his crossbow is loaded, but leaves it pointed at the ground, looking at Corath and pleading with her, "Corath!  Free yourself!  Don't give up control!"  He really doesn't want to have to try damaging the construct, and isn't even sure if it's possible to stop her without destroying her.

_(ooc: casting Magic Weapon on the crossbow, and loading a bolt if not already loaded)_


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Round 3*

OOC: Next action - Corath


----------



## shadowmask (Jul 8, 2008)

[sblock=OOCPossessed Corath's escape artist check to counter entangle: (1d20+4=17) I've never been so glad to fail so many rolls.  [/sblock]

Still trapped in her own body, Corath says to the serpent woman possessing her, "I will not allow you to hurt my friends." She then gathers the determination that saw her survive the tower's fall so long ago in another lifetime. _I swore to protect Alaric, and that I must do...even if I perish as a result._


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 9, 2008)

OOC: Corath can make another Will save to push out the possessing entity.  Meanwhile...

The possessed Corath, still struggling against the entangling plants, answers  Norali.

I have several bodies in reserve, created for just this purpose.  One of them is down there, killing orcs.  Of course, she doesn't know that her body is mine...a minor inconvenience."

OOC: Next action - Valen


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 10, 2008)

*Valen* 

The ranger again tries to use all the strength in his wiry frame to break free of the bee-creature.  He speaks in his low, dangerous voice.  "Unhand me!  If this hive of yours wishes to speak to me, we can do so here." 

[sblock=OOC]

grapple check to get free:  15 

[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 10, 2008)

Grapple check to hold on to Valen. (1d20+7=8) 

The ranger is able to break free from the large bee-thing's grasp.

OOC: Next action - Muzdum.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 10, 2008)

Muzdum advances to where Valen is strugling with the bee-man, hammer in hand, shield up. *"Ye filthy bug, away ye be, 'r Ah'll bust ye good!"* The dwarf put himself between the ranger and the abomination, with a mostly not friendly face.



Intimidate: 12+3= 15


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 10, 2008)

Bee-Thing's attempt to resist Muzdum's Intimdate check (1d20+7=14) 

The bee thing, despite its size compared to the dwarf, apparently takes the threat the dwarf poses seriously as it backs off a step.

OOC: Next action - Johen.

OOC: NPCizing until Amaury's return.

Johen keeps his guard up, waiting to see how the others react to the possessing entity's latest statement.

OOC: Next action - William.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 11, 2008)

William keeps repositioning himself between the bee-thing and Aleera, sword drawn and levelled at it. "I don't know if you can understand me, but if you keep trying to Abduct my friends, I will have to stop you."
[sblock=ooc] Apparently diplomacy checks can't be retried, so I guess they're just meaningless words. Readied action to attack it if it doesn't stop it's hostile actions.[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 11, 2008)

OOC: Next action - Norali

Norali looks disturbed by the possessing entity's words.  Realization dawns as she looks at Aohdan, whispering to the centaur, "What terrible price were you talking about earlier?"

OOC: Next action - Aleera

The elf stays behind William for the moment, saying to the paladin, "What do these monsters want with us?"

OOC: Next action - Aohdan


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 11, 2008)

"You could have bargained before you tried controlling our friend!  But your true nature is already clear!  We'll make no deals with you, vile spirit!" Alaric shouts.


----------



## shadowmask (Jul 11, 2008)

OOC: Hoping this is enough - Corath's Will Save to oust the Invader: (1d20=19)


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 11, 2008)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> OOC: Next action - Norali
> 
> Norali looks disturbed by the possessing entity's words.  Realization dawns as she looks at Aohdan, whispering to the centaur, "What terrible price were you talking about earlier?"




Without taking his eyes off of Corath's body, Aohdan replied "It wasn't me speaking, not exactly.  But what I think it means, judging by the vision's peculiar timing, is that the price is Corath's destruction."  Aohdan's flat statement was punctuated only by the bead of sweat that trickled off his unmoving face, glanced off his bow, and fell into the dust in front of his hooves.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 11, 2008)

OOC: Next action - Bee people.

The bee things glance at one another and then speak in their monotone voices, in unison.

_We meant no harm.  We are directed to bring you to the Queen so that she may reward you for assisting the hive against the orc-things._

OOC: Next action - Alaric.

OOC: Unless Alaric attacks, we'll end combat rounds after Alaric's action.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 14, 2008)

Alaric holds his crossbow out, ready to shoot if the possessed construct tries to attack anyone, or to shoot the ghost if it emerges.  For now, he waits.

_(ooc: Readied action.  He won't shoot Corath unless he has to to keep someone else from being slain)_


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 14, 2008)

*On the Ridge*

The magical ability that allows Corath to create a human looking guise and that the possessing entity has usurped to create her own face blurs for a moment but reasserts itself.

The entity speaks again, "I could care less about this soulless construct.  It is simply a means to an end.  I can leave it unharmed, if it really means that much to you.  No, the body I need is down in the valley."

*In the Valley*

The bee things take to the air again, "The Queen wishes to reward you for your assistance.  Come to the hive-city when you are ready."

With that, they fly off, leaving Valen, Aleera, Muzdum and William to either follow or climb back up the ridge to rejoin the others.

OOC: Back to regular posting.  I'll do another update when either a) everyone gets a post in or b) one week has passed (next Sunday).


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 14, 2008)

Aohdan had a feeling he knew what "body" the thing in Corath was refering to.  "You mean Aleera, don't you?" he said.  "Why don't you tell us who or what you _really_ are?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 14, 2008)

*"Well, lets go back, Ah' can sure presume Aohdan with how many orcs Ah've killed. He'll get green of envy"* Muzdum says, and starts climbing back.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 14, 2008)

*Valen* 

Valen wipes the orcs' black blood off his blade before returning it to its sheath.  He then retrieves his longbow and inspects it for damage, before squatting down to study the orcs' weaponry.  He looks up at the elfess.  "'Tis done, then, lass, as you wished it to be."  He then turns to William, and a rare smile lights up his face.  "You appear out of nowhere, to fight by my side.  It is good to see you again...  Hold you are wounded!"  He looks around.  "Where is Johen?  WHat about Norali and Ahodan?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 14, 2008)

Alaric keeps the crossbow trained on Corath, and will just follow wherever she goes for now, not sure what else to do without risking Corath's destruction or just giving the ghost free reign to go wherever it wanted and do whatever nefarious deeds it was planning.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 14, 2008)

William smiles and clasps Valen's hand warmly "Aye, it is good to fight side by side once more.  Don't worry about the wound, it will heal..  Wait, what do you mean?  They did not come down after us?" William turns to look back up the ridge.  "We must get back at once, perhaps there were more orcs up there!"


----------



## shadowmask (Jul 20, 2008)

Corath sneers at the possessing Serpent woman. _Do you really think they will simply allow you to go where you will and do what you wish? Do you think* I* will do so?_ With the challenge made, Corath puts the full force of her will into another attempt to push the Serpent woman out of her mind.

[sblock=OOC]Yet another Will Save: (1d20=15). Y'know, now is a good time to start *succeeding* on the rolls. [/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 20, 2008)

The illusory face contorts for a moment, obviously concentrating on something.

As she is answering, Valen, Muzdum, William and Aleera climb up the ridge, encountering Johen's _entangle_ spell.  They can get around it, but it will take a few minutes.  They do, however, overhear what the possessed Corath is saying.

The entity answers Aohdan, "Yes, I mean Aleera.  She is but one of more than a dozen magically created copies of my body, incarnated in various races, that I keep around as insurance.  You see, my spirit cannot be destroyed.  As to what I am...every race and culture has legends of the serpent.  The creature coiled at the bottom of the world tree, gnawing at the roots of the world.  The snake that tempted the first mortals.  The mysterious serpent who spoke forbidden words of magic into the ear of Vecna himself.  I am all these things and more.  And, to be quite honest, I have no more time for you.  Give me the Dagger and I will give you back this construct that you seem to care about so much.  Since my power is limited in this form, I would even be willing to show you what happened on the plateau since, according to this construct's memories, that is your mission, is it not?"

Norali whispers to Aohdan, "I think the terrible price is Aleera."

Aleera, still dangling from the ridge on a rope near William, Valen and Muzdum, whispers to the paladin, the ranger, and the dwarf, visibly shaken and disturbed, "I always wondered why I had little memory of my childhood...why I was so different from the other elves...now I know.  Promise me something...," she looks specifically at Valen, "promise me, as a fellow hunter...destroy the orcs.  Whatever it takes, whatever allies you must gather...wipe them out and whatever is controlling them."  Her whisper gains an intensity and harshness, "Promise me!"


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 20, 2008)

*Valen* 

The ranger's heart goes out to Aleera as he heears both the evil spirit and the impassioned plea.  Before he can think about hit, his large hand graps the elf-maid's shoulder frimly, as he speaks hoarsely.  "My sword is yours.  You have my word that the orcs will be defeated, or I shall die in the attempt." He then gives her a rare, lopsided smile.  "But do not despair yet.  I would not turn you over so easily.  By the Huntress, we may yet fight the orcs side by side once more."  He then helps her climb up, and leads the way around the entangling zone.


----------



## shadowmask (Jul 20, 2008)

_You expect us to believe you are all you say and more? Why then are you caught in a form that cannot affect the physical? Who beat you...and why?_


Corath injects her mental tone with as much contempt as possible.  She does not question the fact that the mental exercise and the threat to her comrades hastens her capacity to identify and express emotion.

[sblock=OOC]Will Save: (1d20=18). I can't win for losing. [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 21, 2008)

*"Al'bust those orc good! Tha's a dwarf promise, ye be sure Ah'll do tha', 'cos a dwarf always do what he promise. Always."* The dwarf replies.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 21, 2008)

"Sounds like a load of leasú, fangface!" Aohdan goads her. "Whoever made what you claim as your bodies got it all wrong, I'm afraid.  There's no way Aleera in any way resembles _your_ butt-ugly mug!"  Aohdan pushes.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 22, 2008)

Alaric just says "I don't deal with creepy ghosts, but if someone else wants to give you whatever dagger you're looking for, that's their decision.  I just want you to get out of Corath."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 24, 2008)

OOC: Bumpity to get Jemal's attention.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 25, 2008)

Let me try...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 25, 2008)

Uhhh bloody. It makes me remeber a Simpsons episode. You don't have curly hair and big feet don't you Yttermayn?


----------



## Jemal (Jul 25, 2008)

William follows Valen around the entanglement.

[sblock=ooc]you have my attention, I just can't think of anything William could add [/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 26, 2008)

Valen, Muzdum, William and Aleera crest the ridge about 50 feet off from the rest of the group, outside the edge of the _entangle_ area.

Johen is looking a little nervous now and Alaric realizes that the duration of the _entangle_ is about to expire.

With Aleera present, all of the group notices the striking resemblance between her and the visage currently replacing Corath's normal illusory face.

William sees now that the ghostly visage who guided him through the tunnels has somehow taken over Corath.

The visage smiles slyly...she knows the spell is about to expire as well.

"One last chance.  Hand over the Dagger...and the elf...and the rest of you will be unharmed and even rewarded for your efforts.  If you refuse...this construct's body is capable of far more than it is aware of.  I will be more than happy to give you a demonstration."


----------



## shadowmask (Jul 26, 2008)

[sblock=OOC: Player's reaction...] OH! NO![/sblock]
Images from another time flash through Corath's mind. Clearer than in the past, she remembers being at the command of a rather handsome man pretending to be what he wasn't. His hatred for another, a half-elven woman with golden hair and silver eyes, feeding his ambition. His total unconcern when he ordered her to topple the tower. His leaving her behind because she didn't possess a soul...

Corath gives another push to get the Serpent woman out of her body. _I will never allow you to hurt my friends. And they won't allow you to hurt the elven woman._

[sblock=OOC]One last Will Save: (1d20=11).  So much for that idea.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 26, 2008)

*"Wha's happening here? Ah'm... Ah'm confused... Who Am I supposed to crush?"* The dwarf waves his hammer, doubtful


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 26, 2008)

*Valen* 

The tall ranger steps in front of Aleera.  *"I do not know what you are.  But you cannot have her!"*  His quiet, rough voice is steady as he levels his longbow.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 26, 2008)

"If your cause was as just as you had led me to believe, you would not have had to resort to this.  I gave my word that I would speak to them about this dagger, and find the truth.  You obviously couldn't wait, or knew that they would not give in to your dark demands.  As such, I must hold myself responsible for their safety.  As you say, her body is capable of much.  Perhaps we can rebuild it once we have dealt with you."  Sir William holds his sword with both hands, holy energy beginning to swirl around the blade as he points it at her.  "We'll not give up one of our own so easily."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 26, 2008)

Confused, Muzdum rise his hammer. *"Yeah! Thats right, whatever he says!" *The dwarf possitions next to the knight, and with the hilt of his warhammer, he touches William.* "Hey, ye tell me what ta do, Ah'm more confused than a dwarf in a forest."*


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 27, 2008)

Aohdan nods slightly in agreement with William's words and casually positions himself to flank Not-Corath, avoiding the entangle area if possible.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 28, 2008)

OOC: Bumpity to get Arkhandus' attention.    Does Alaric have anything to add?


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 29, 2008)

_(ooc: No, that's why I didn't post anything more.  I check every other day or so.)_


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 29, 2008)

The visage sneers, Very well.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vokcdf4nORk]The Serpent Within[/ame]

The duration of Johen's _entangle_ expires...

The companions hear a familiar _sching_ as Corath's rapier deploys...

And then a second _sching_ as another rapier extends from her left hand.

OOC: Roll initiative!

OOC: shadowmask, roll initiative also.  On your turns, you'll be able to make Will saves to try to push Azilyk out.

OOC Edit: Wow, I hadn't intended for it to embed, but it works.  The music is what is important here, though the symbolism of the clips is also appropriate.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 29, 2008)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1680035/


----------



## shadowmask (Jul 29, 2008)

[sblock=Corath's Initiative]1d20=17+4 (for Dex...duh)=21[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 29, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]

Initiative 12 

[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 30, 2008)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> The visage sneers, Very well.
> 
> OOC Edit: Wow, I hadn't intended for it to embed, but it works.  The music is what is important here, though the symbolism of the clips is also appropriate.




OOC: Sounds like a boss fight!

Aohdan's Initiative:  (1d20 2=13)


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 30, 2008)

Alaric takes up a defensive stance, waiting to see if he'll really need to fight Corath to stop the evil ghost from killing his comrades.

_(total defense if he goes before Corath, AC 20)_
Initiative versus possessed Corath (1d20+2=19)


----------



## Jemal (Jul 31, 2008)

Despite his readiness to fight, William is caught slightly off-guard by the suddenness of the entanglements withdrawl.
Initiative (1d20+1=7)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 31, 2008)

Norali's intiative (1d20+2=6) 

Aleera's Initiative (1d20+4=5) 

Johen's initiative (1d20=8) (NPC-ing for this fight...hopefully Amaury will return soon)

Azilyk possessed nimblewright initiative (1d20+7=25) 

*Round 1*

OOC: Initiative Order

25 - Azilyk
21 - Corath (Will saves and mental actions only)
19 - Alaric
18 - Muzdum
13 - Aohdan
12 - Valen
8 - Johen
7 - William
6 - Norali
5 - Aleera

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjymhZHWcAc]The Serpent Strikes![/ame]

The visage turns more serpentine as it concentrates for a moment then bursts into action, moving faster than the companions have ever seen Corath move, within a fraction of a moment, Aohdan is face to face with her, one of her rapiers poised to strike.

"Still doing what the voices in your head tell you, foal?  Trusting blindly in the One Mind?  He who should be a knight in the battle to come is instead a pawn...how disappointing."

Rapier attack against Aohdan (1d20+11=17, 2d6+4=12) 

The young centaur feels the blade slide through his flesh as if it were butter.

OOC: Next action - Corath


----------



## shadowmask (Jul 31, 2008)

Corath watches in horror knowing there is nothing she can do to stop the serpent from impaling her companion.

[sblock=Will Save]Will Save Says!... (1d20=9)...Sucks to be me.  [/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 31, 2008)

Corath's struggle proves futile, at least for the moment.

OOC: Next action - Alaric


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 1, 2008)

Instead of going on the defensive, seeing Aodhan attacked, Alaric resigns himself to fighting Corath and moves in himself.

Once he's just barely close enough (within 15 feet), the young Azgundi motions and chants in Elven again to unleash a small curtain of flames, as he had done against the extraplanar raiders many days ago.  The flames rush out over Corath to score and melt some of her components, much to Alaric's dismay.  _'I wish we didn't need to break you to stop it, Corath...'_ he thinks with a frown.

[sblock=ooc]Move to where Corath's just barely within reach of his spell, then cast Burning Hands.  It's too much effort at the moment to go back and find what elven incantation I had him use last time.  

5 fire damage to Corath, Reflex DC 14 will halve it to 3 points
Burning Hands damage to the possessed Corath (2d4=5) [/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 1, 2008)

OOC: Alaric needs to make a caster level check, please

OOC: Possessed Corath Reflex save: Ref save (1d20+10=11) 

OOC: The results of the caster level check will have a significant impact on the rest of the round, so.......


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 2, 2008)

(ooc: Caster level check result is.... 14
Caster level check for Burning Hands against possessed Corath (1d20+2=14) )


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 2, 2008)

The fire washes over the construct, just barely missing Aohdan in the process.  When the flames clear, the construct is unharmed...but the heat appears to have had an adverse effect on its internal workings...it appears unable to move, at least for the moment, as the construct's body takes a moment to cool down its internal gears and mechanisms.

OOC: Possessed Corath is stunned (can take no actions, -2 to AC, loses Dex bonus to AC) for one round.

Within Corath's mind, Corath hears Azilyk shriek in rage at her sudden inability to move.

OOC: Next action - Muzdum


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 4, 2008)

OOC: Oh, Mr. Dwarf, where are you?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 5, 2008)

Muzdum advances with determination and delivers a mighty blow, trying to trip Corath.
[sblock= Combate thingies]
Muzdum trip attack: 19+5= 24
Muzdum strength check: 14+2= 16
Muzdum damage: 5+3= 8
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 5, 2008)

OOC: You don't actually deal any damage on a trip attempt.

The possessed nimblewright is unable to react to make an attack of opportunity provoked by the dwarf's trip attempt.

Dexterity check to resist trip attempt (1d20+7=10) 

The construct's legs are swept out from under it and it lands face first on the dirt and rock.

OOC: Next action - Aohdan


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 6, 2008)

Seeing an opportunity, Aohdan attempts to grab the prone nimblewright and start a grapple.

Grapple- Melee touch attack Grab check: (1d20+6=8)

OOC: worthless.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 6, 2008)

OOC: Heh, au contraire.  The attack to start a grapple is a touch attack that ignores natural armor.  Since the possessed Corath is also stunned, she not only loses her Dex mod to AC, she has a -2 penalty to AC...which results in an AC vs touch attacks of 8.  She's also prone, which incurs a -4 penalty to AC against melee attacks.  So, touch AC of 4.

The centaur drops to the knees of his front legs to grab the fallen nimblewright from behind.

OOC: Establishing a hold usually calls for opposed Grapple checks, which are stated as being free actions.  Since a stunned individual can take no actions, I'm going to say that Aohdan automatically establishes the hold this round.  Once Possessed Corath becomes unstunned...

OOC: Next action - Valen


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 6, 2008)

*Valen Sablewood* 

*"Release her and be gone, witch!"*  Valen joins Aohdan in immobilizing the possessed nimblewright.  The Tureni tries to hold her shoulders down to the ground.  

[sblock=OOC]  

Joining the grapple
Touch attack automatically hits
As she cannot defend, and grapple check suceeds automatically as well, she takes 4 hp damage as he slams her down.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 6, 2008)

OOC: Glad you guys caught on to what I was trying to do.  I was going to edit and add a free action to say "Help me!", but enworld choked.  I'm surprised my original post even made it in.  I'm digging this teamwork, BTW.   Good job Muzdum and Valen!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 6, 2008)

OOC: We kick ass guys. Can I say that word?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 6, 2008)

OOC: Indeed, I am impressed.  

Valen is able to get a hold on the construct and wrench her arms back in a position that would be painful for a living being...the companions instead hear the odd sound of grinding gears.

OOC: Next action - Johen

Johen pulls out the cloth wrapped Dagger from his pack, speaking both to Azilyk and himself, "This is the only link I have to my mentor's murderer.  Why is it suddenly so damn important to everyone?"

OOC: Next action - William


----------



## Jemal (Aug 7, 2008)

seeing few other options, William joins the dogpile, adding his bulk to hold her. "Now what?" He shouts to the others "We can't hold her forever."

*Grapple+4*


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 7, 2008)

OOC: Next action - Norali

Knowledge (History) check (1d20+1=6) 

Responding to William, "I don't know."

She moves in close enough to touch William, partially healing his wounds.

OOC: Swapping _magic stone_ for _cure light wounds_.  _cure light wounds_ on William (1d8+2=7) 

OOC: Next action - Aleera

"I do.  We kill it."  She draws her longsword and approaches the tangle of bodies.

*Round 2*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neLhLw3iMJw]Secrets, Answers, or Lies?[/ame]

OOC: Next action - Azilyk

Still unable to get the construct's body moving yet, the serpent within Corath does manage to speak...addressing Johen.

"Your mentor?  Is that the only reason you hold so dearly to the Dagger?  Let me alleviate the mystery for you, then.

Her serpentine eyes focus on the young druid, I killed Herruwen.  Before I lost my body of course. 

Her smirk is one of self-satisfied gratification as she turns to Muzdum, "I planted the seeds of corruption in your brother's heart as well, dwarf."

OOC: Next action - Corath


----------



## shadowmask (Aug 7, 2008)

_You have just sealed our Fates, Serpent.  They will destroy me before allowing you near the elven woman...and so will I._ Corath struggles to expel the possessing essence.

[sblock=OOC]C'mon...WILL SAVE (1d20=13)...Blast it![/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 7, 2008)

The internal struggle continues as the external struggle truly begins...

Aohdan, Valen and William feel the construct regaining its strength.

OOC: Stunned condition wears off.

OOC: Next action - Alaric


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 7, 2008)

Alaric sighs resignedly and walks closer to the group, dropping his crossbow and drawing his dagger.  "I'm sorry, Corath.  We can't let this ghost use you to kill us or take that dagger, since it must be key to her power or something." he mutters.  Then he drives his plain dagger into the neck of the possessed Corath, hoping to sever some internal connections and disable the construct.

[sblock=ooc]Move action to approach, dropping crossbow as a free action, and drawing dagger as part of the move since he's got a +1 BAB at 2nd-level.  Then an attack against the prone, pinned, immobile Corath.  Natural 20, not that it matters much against a construct.  A measely 2 damage.

Dagger attack and damage against prone Corath (1d20+5=25, 1d4=2) [/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 7, 2008)

If the possessed construct feels any pain, it doesn't acknowledge it.

OOC: Next action - Muzdum


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 7, 2008)

*"Hay! Let's tight her up! if tha' serpent witch is in Corath and can't go out, we can transport her to a temple, so some ol' powerful cleric can exorcise her." *Muzdum suggests. *"But first, tha's for my brother ye vile fiend!"* Muzdum let go his grapple and hits the construct with his hammer.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

The group hears an odd crunching noise from the hammer's impact on the back of the construct's head.  Again, if the possessing entity feels any pain at the impact, it gives no indication.

Those grappling Corath notice a thin, stout stick tied to her pack.  It would make a perfect quarterstaff or walking stick for a halfling, given its size.

OOC: Next action - Aohdan


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 8, 2008)

Aohdan distractedly comments to Norali while sqirming for a more comfortable position in which to continue the hold on Corath. "Norali, have you got any more healing magic?  I could really use some.  And could you pull that stick out of Corath's pack?  My hands are busy and it keeps poking me in my _ponerosteus_..."

Grapple check #2: (1d20 + 6=13)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

OOC: Next action - Valen


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 8, 2008)

*Valen* 

The ranger, desperate to keep the construct down, tightens his grip fiercely.

[sblock=OOC]
Grapple check=23
If successful, she is pinned.  
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

OOC: Forgot to do an opposed Grapple check against Aohdan, so I'll post them both.

Opposed Grapple checks; first vs Aohdan; second vs Valen (1d20+11=14, 1d20+11=18) 

Aohdan has a hard time pinning down the struggling construct, but Valen is able to put a knee in her back and hold her in place, at least for the moment.

OOC: Next action - Johen

The young druid unwraps the Dagger, while mumbling seemingly to himself, "She won't let go...we have to force her out.  I think the dagger...the Dagger...we have to stab her with the Dagger!"  His voice gets faster and more excited toward the end.  He goes to grab the hilt without the protection of the cloth and suddenly recoils, dropping the Dagger in the dirt.

"Uh...guys...it talked to me, in Herruwen's voice.  It..." he pauses, visibly shaken, "It absorbs the souls of those it kills.  Whoever stabs her with that Dagger will have to fight her...spiritually, or risk getting absorbed themselves.  If we destroy Corath, it will just set the Serpent free to find another body."

OOC: Next action - William


----------



## Jemal (Aug 9, 2008)

William looks at the druid, sensing truth in his words.  He's been fooled before, but he has a feeling, something deep within tells him that this is the right course. "That's good enough for me."  Taking a hand off the construct he reaches for the dagger, channeling all of his divine spirit into it as he plunges it into her "I'm sorry, Corath." The Paladin says, pitting his soul against the serpents as a saying comes unbidden to his mind. "We stand between the darkness and the light."

[sblock=ooc] 
Move action: Retrieve Dagger.
Standard action: SMITE EVIL with dagger.
+6 to attack/1d4+4 damage(If that matters).  *As she's pinned, she has no Dex mod and a -4 AC*
Knights of shadow don't believe in coincedence, neither do I.  It's my turn and the dagger has just dropped, so...[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 9, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NjXIJyd8nk]William's Sacrifice[/ame]

Dark, cloying energy pulses around William and Corath...a palpable darkness the companions have felt before...at the stone quarry when the corrupted _seeing stone_ was destroyed.

Aohdan and Valen feel the construct...and William go limp.

_Alaric sees a halfling, Jolithri Tal, speaking to his mentor, Entan.  Entan gives the halfling a staff, a halfling sized staff.  The halfling smiles approvingly, "It has everything I asked for, yes?"  Entan's typical scowl deepens, "At great personal cost, yes.  Now leave me, Wanderer.  I will no longer be a pawn in the games of the so-called gods.  They have proven no less petty than the rakshasa that preceded them."_

_Aohdan sees a glowing orb of golden energy, The One Mind.  Standing before it is a wyrmling dragon made of crystal.  The dragon lets its thoughts and memories flow into the orb and Aohdan sees the dragon's memories.  The dragon flew high into the sky, so high that it couldn't breathe.  And there it saw spiders...enormous flying spiders, hundreds of them...watching, waiting.  The One Mind's voice echoes in Aohdan's mind, "These are the enemy...they are coming."_

_Muzdum sees his brother, speaking to Lady Dawn, the half-celestial ruler of the Guare province in Azgund.  The dwarf bows solemnly, "The serpent never suspected...your protections were indeed sufficient.  But, I do not appreciate the lies and manipulation of my brother."  Dawn nods, her other-worldly beauty marred by concern and not a small measure of guilt, "It was the only way.  If Azilyk has returned, she will be drawn to the energies of the corrupted seeing stone.  Then, the trap can be sprung.  I only hope they realize that Aleera must be the one to wield the Dagger._

Valen sees the others again under some sort of trance and once again he is not affected.  He notices Aleera is also unaffected as she approaches.

Valen, still on the ground with Aohdan, Corath's body and William, feels and hears no signs of life in William.

And yet, the red gem in the Dagger's hilt pulses and William's hand cannot be pryed from it, nor can the Dagger be removed from Corath's body. 

Aleera stops her advance, letting her sword drop, "He fights her now."

As the others start to come to, a droning, buzzing noise can be heard in the distance.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZtk-1bpuoA]The Terrible Price[/ame]

William feels a strange pull...as if his very soul were being pulled from his body.  The pain is overwhelming...and yet...there is a voice...a guiding spirit...

*The Shadow Knight*

"I have done what you are doing, William.  I have followed this path...self sacrifice for the soul of a friend.  I will lend you my strength.  Pray that it is enough."

As William awakens, he finds himself in a darkened realm, storm clouds looming ominous above, cracked, black ground beneath his feet.  He sees Corath, the true Corath, a young woman...her spirit...her soul is that of a living, breathing being...and he senses who she truly is...Azilyk herself, uncorrupted, untainted.  She is bound in heavy, iron chains.

Circling above is Azilyk...a huge snake with human-like arms, a face that combines features of a human, a snake, and a black dragon, including the dragon's forward curving horns.  Black, draconic wings adorn its back.  She speaks.

"Ironic isn't it?  You who were so easily duped into leading me straight to your friends, now come here to nobly sacrifice yourself in a futile attempt to defeat me."

She seems not to have noticed who exactly it is she has bound here.

William feels the power of the Shadow Knight flow through him...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNwvlqNMHq0]Chosen of the Shadow Knight[/ame]

Feathered wings sprout from William's back, his skin takes on a golden hue, his eyes become glowing silver orbs, and his sword is replaced with a glowing, silvery bladed weapon he instinctively knows to be a _holy avenger_.

OOC: William is the subject of a _Greater Visage of the Deity_ spell from Spell Compendium.  He also has a _Holy Avenger_.  If you need the stats for either, let me know.

OOC: William and Corath...

ROLL INITIATIVE!


----------



## shadowmask (Aug 9, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Initiative: (1d20+4=6)[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 9, 2008)

"We met, you and I, for a purpose.  Things don't just happen.  You could have found them on your own, and though I do feel a small sense of guilt for my part in it, it is by far exceeded by the knowledge that now I am here, with the power to stop you, as oppossed to being dead on a mountain, useless to my friends."
William holds the sword in front of him.  "Besides, it is not just I you face."

[sblock=ooc]Initiative (1d20+2=21) 
BTW, great music.  <3 FF.
[sblock=William Updated]
Updated relevant modifiers/etc to include spell and sword.

STR 20 (+5) [16 + 4 visage]
DEX 14 (+2) [12 + 2 visage]
CON 14 (+2) [10 + 4 visage]
INT 14 (+2) [12 + 2 visage]
WIS 16 (+3) [12 + 4 visage]
CHA 19 (+4) [15 + 4 visage]

HP: 12 (1d10+2) Speed: 30(Fly 60). Initiative: +2
AC: 19(17 w/o shield) (10 base + 4 armour + 2 Shield +1 natural Armour + 2 dex)
Saves: Fort: +4(2 Base + 2 Con) Ref: +2(0 base +2 Dex) Will: +3(0 base +3 
Wis)
BAB: 1 Melee: 6 Ranged: 3 Grapple: 6 Trip: 5

Attacks:
Holy Avenger: +11, 1d8+10 damage (19-20/x2)

Skills(Total/Ranks)[16 skill points]: Know:Religion(+5/4), Diplomacy(+6/4), 
Heal(+5/4), Sense Motive(+5/4)

Feats[2]: Exotic Weapon Prof(Bastard Sword), Weapon Focus(Bastard Sword)

Class Features: Aura of Good, Detect Evil, Smite Evil 1/day (+2 atk, +1 
damage)

Racial Features: Bonus Feat, Bonus Skill points, +1 nat armour, Low-light vision, DR 10/magic, SR 25, Acid/Cold/Electricity Resist 10, immunity to disease, +4 save vs poison, ability enhancements.

Languages:
Azgundi, Common, Celestial

Equipment: 
Holy Avenger
Chain Shirt 
Hvy Wood Shield[/sblock] 
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 9, 2008)

OOC: Updates for everyone except William and Corath will go back to non-initiative based...ie, when everyone gets a post in, we'll move forward.  For William and Corath, we'll be doing combat posting still.  And, Jemal, thanks...but I'm not done with the music, just yet.  

Azilyk's Initiative (1d20+5=19) 

OOC: Initiative Order

21 - William
19 - Azilyk
6 - Corath

William vs Azilyk

OOC: First action - William


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 9, 2008)

Alaric just stands around in silent worry, uncertain what to do at this point, with William and Corath both out of it.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 9, 2008)

William has been moving forwards as he spoke to the serpent, and now stands a few feet away from the bound woman, looking from her to the serpent.
Then, with a mighty swing, his sword arcs in towards Corath!!! 
...But strikes the chains instead, as he attempts to free her.

[sblock=ooc]Attack a lock if there is one, else just attempting to break the chains that bind her.
Attack Vs Chains (1d20+11=31, 1d6+10=11) 
Not sure if holy/cold iron matters or how substantial things are in this place..
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 9, 2008)

The chains shatter with a resounding crack, like thunder.  The young woman, Corath, is free and immediately changes form to that of her outer shell, that of the nimblewright.

OOC: In this soul-realm, Corath now has full Nimblewright stats.

OOC: Next action - Azilyk

The winged-serpent woman shrieks and dives at William, spewing acid at the paladin.

OOC: William needs to make a reflex save, DC 17.  His acid resistance will negate 10 points of damage from the attack.  Invisible Castle isn't working for me at the moment, so I'll figure the damage manually after you make the save.

OOC: Next action - Corath


----------



## Jemal (Aug 9, 2008)

William hisses in pain as the acid hits him straight-on.
Reflex DC 17 (1d20+2=4)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 9, 2008)

OOC: After acid resistance, William takes 5 damage.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 10, 2008)

When Aohdan recovers from his vision, he notices that Will and Corath have gone limp.  Ever practical, he takes the opportunity to ask Norali again for some healing, pointing at the drizzling rapier wound.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 10, 2008)

Valen stands, and looks at William's fallen form with some sadness.  As his eyes scan the horizon for approaching bee-people, he adresss Aleera.  "Fights her? How do you mean?  Is he not dead?"


----------



## shadowmask (Aug 10, 2008)

Corath smiles at the circling snake-woman.  "I told you we wouldn't let you succeed."  With that, she concentrates for a moment and deploys *both* rapier-hands for the first time.  Her smile turns ugly.  "Quickly, William.  I'm sure the others worry."

[sblock=OOC for Jemal]Corath has cast _Haste_ on herself and William.  William can make a Fortitude save if he wants.  A success will negate the spell.[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 10, 2008)

Corath and William...

*Round 2*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pACxr0Yj47Y&feature=related]Corath Enters the Fray[/ame]

OOC: Next action - William


----------



## Jemal (Aug 11, 2008)

William grabs his Avenger in both hands and charges forth to meet the serpent head on, swinging the mighty blade for all he's worth.

[sblock=ooc]
NOTE: I hate youtube's new policy of "delete everything!!!"
Question: Was his Smite Evil expended out there, or does he still have it 'in here'?

William's current Status: 
Wielding Avenger 2-handed 2-handed Charge (1d20+14=16, 1d8+12=13) *The Dice gods favour the serpent.*
Move: 90 Fly
AC: 16 HP: 7/12
Fort: +4 Ref: +3 Will: +3
DR 10/magic, SR 25, Acid/Cold/Electricity Resist 10
Normal Attack: 
+12/1d8+10 damage (w/Shield)
+12/1d8+12 damage (2-handed)
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 11, 2008)

William's blade misses, leaving a trail of silvery light in its wake.

OOC: William is at full strength in the "Soul Realm."

Azilyk flies up, trying to gain some altitude on William.  She then spreads her arms wide, closing her eyes.  A black swirling vortex appears above her head.  A silvery grey archway obscured by shadows appears on the ground below William.  An ornate clockwork door appears on the ground near Corath.

"Two bodies, three souls...the Dagger claims the one that misses out.  Won't your friends be surprised when their beloved paladin awakens only to betray them."  The serpent makes ready to dive toward the silvery-grey portal.  

Corath and William can feel the black vortex pulling at them, yearning to feast on their very souls.

OOC: Next action - Corath.


----------



## shadowmask (Aug 11, 2008)

_I wonder...No. _Corath pauses a moment, takes several steps, and then leaps to interpose herself between William and the Serpent. "Not if we place you in the vortex first!"

[sblock=OOC]Going out on a limb here...hope it works!

Wisdom to "Reset Down" (1d20=10)+3=13. According to Monkey, roll isn't enough...if it will even work - Jump to knock Azilyk outta the sky: 1d20+19=25. Attack; Damage (1d20+11=13, 2d6+4=10). I hate this BBEG!  *grumble, grumble*[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 11, 2008)

Corath's leap isn't quite enough to get her to Azilyk...but the vortex's pull keeps her airborne...and moving toward it.


*Round 3*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdaHCbxlmWw&feature=related]The Vortex[/ame]

OOC: Next action - William


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 19, 2008)

OOC: Jemal, are you around?  We need you so we can continue the combat. Voda Vosa, need a post from you so we can advance the others.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 19, 2008)

Muzdum stands up, with a big smile on his face, not noticing what is happening.* "Ma' brother hadn't betray me after all! He was doing it fer my own good, HA! Ah' knew a Black Hammer clan member couldn't fall in such disgrace. Oh Ah' dreamed something else, something a winged lass said, she said that Aleera must be the one that wield the dagger"* After he said that, Muzdum sees William holding the dagger in Corath. *"Holy orc butt...."* he exclaims.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Alaric, Aleera, Aohdan, Johen, Muzdum, Norali and Valen*

Norali, still apparently distracted by her vision, shakes her head to clear it and touches the centaur again with the magic of her faith.

_Cure Light Wounds_ on Aohdan (1d8+2=10) 

Meanwhile, Aleera answers Valen, "Their souls are within the Dagger.  If that construct has a soul then...well, there are two bodies so the Dagger will take one of them for itself.  As to whose soul winds up where, we won't know that until they wake up...if they wake up."

The droning, buzzing noise gets louder and the group sees a squad of the bee creatures flying toward them, nine warriors surrounding a smaller, human-sized female.

They land nearby and the finely dressed female approaches.

"We are the Queen of the Abeil hive.  Our non-Abeil name is Avienda.  We wish to thank you for your assistance against the orcs and welcome you to join us at the hive where our workers can attend to your injured.  Will you join us?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 19, 2008)

Alaric slowly regains a bit of composure, and when the bee-creatures arrive, he turns his attention to them for the moment.  "Uh, we are honored by your visit, Your Majesty...?  Ah, while we would be happy to meet with you, our friends here" he says, pointing at the prone forms of Corath and William, "are locked in some sort of spiritual struggle with a, well, a ghost?  Or maybe it's more like a demon, or...?"

"Well, anyway, I think they'll wake up any minute now, and it may be very dangerous to touch or disturb their bodies while they fight the....creature....in their minds.  I think.  And we can't leave our friends alone out here while there might still be other orcs lurking about."

"May we wait a few minutes to see if our friends recover, Your Grace?  Of course, we wouldn't ask you to stay, but we could follow one of your warriors back to, uh, wherever you'd prefer to meet with us?"  Alaric clearly doesn't look quite comfortable or sure about how to deal with the bee-creatures' Queen.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 19, 2008)

*Valen Sablewood* 

Valen is as torn as Alaric, but of a sudden makes a decision.  He thinks:  _If the orcs return in great numbers, or that evil spirit can summon foes...  _He bows formally to Avienda.  "No thanks are necessary, your majesty, as orcs are foes common to your people and ours."  He glances at Alaric, hoping the mage will agree.  "As you can see, two of our friends are sorely wounded.  If we can bear them, perhaps your home is a better place for them to recover."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 19, 2008)

The prescence of the bee people unsettle the dwarf. *"Ah... Aye... We could get them safe in tha... ahm... hive of yers. Oh oh, where are my manners... "* the dwarf apologies with the politeness of an elephant. He take out his helmet, holding it under his arm, places his hammer with the head in the ground, and his left hand over the bottom of it's grip. *"Muzdum son of Mirmin, from the Black Hammer clan, Ah'm honored to meet ye, yer majesty."*


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 20, 2008)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> *Alaric, Aleera, Aohdan, Johen, Muzdum, Norali and Valen*
> 
> Norali, still apparently distracted by her vision, shakes her head to clear it and touches the centaur again with the magic of her faith.
> 
> _Cure Light Wounds_ on Aohdan (1d8+2=10)




OOC:  This is actually the first time Aohdan's been healed.  The other heal Narli did was on William.


Aohdan sighs in utter relief.  "Thank you, Norali!  You are truly a miracle!" he said as he flexed the muscles near the new scar.  Aohdan winced and ceased flexing when the still present pain in the wound told him it wasn't healed completely yet.  Aohdan looked up when Alaric spoke to the new arrivals, listening carefully.  "Internal spiritual struggle you say?"  He said aloud to Alaric.  "Maybe they need some help?"  Aohdan kneeled down and reached out, as if to grasp the dagger...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 20, 2008)

*Alaric, Aleera, Aohdan, Johen, Muzdum, Norali and Valen*

Norali cries out, "No, Aohdan, don't!  If you enter the Dagger's spirit realm your soul will be in jeopardy as well."

Meanwhile, the Abeil Queen answers Alaric and Valen whlie smiling bemusedly at Muzdum, "We know not what afflicts your hive-mates, but we will ensure their safety in our hive.  They are not safe here in the open.  More than Orcs wander these mountains."

One Abeil Warrior approaches each of the companions, apparently intending to carry them to the hive.

Aleera backs away apprehensively.  Johen seems more trusting of the creatures, evidently considering them to be beings of nature.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 20, 2008)

*Valen Sablewood*

Valen addresses Aleera.  "I believe we can trust them, lady.  If Johen feels comfortable, they have no monstrous taint."  He turns to the others.  "Let us go with them, friends.  We can then see how best to help William and Corath."  Finally he turns back to the queen.  "We gratefully accept your offer of shelter, your majesty."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 20, 2008)

*"Wha?! Flyin'? No sentient been has ever seen a dwarf flyin'! And I don't pretend it to be yer first time. Ah go walkin', the feelin' o' ma' feets in tha ground is somethin' Ah' can't live without." *The dwarf states, taking a step back.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 20, 2008)

"Well... Ok."  Aohdan said reluctantly.  As the bee people began moving to pick up his companions, Aohdan wondered how they were going to manage his own bulk and weight while flying.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 21, 2008)

As two of the Abeil warriors move to gently pick up Corath and William, Corath's mechanical eyes suddenly open and her normal visage magically wavers into place.  The Dagger slides out of the hole in her torso and out of William's hand...but William is still unconscious.

Corath remembers being pulled upward toward the black vortex and Azilyk and William clashing above her...then there was a brilliant flash of light and she awakes to see two large bee-like humanoids standing over her.

OOC: The dagger wound caused 5 points of damage.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 21, 2008)

Alaric nods after the others chime in. "I suppose we should trust your superior knowledge of the area, then.  I only hope William and Corath are alright.  Um.  Oh, right.  I apologize, I do not generally interact with nobility...  I am Alaric the alchemist, of Azgund, Your Grace."  He bows a bit, then looks about, kind of lost, and goes to put away his dagger and crossbow in the backpack and sheathe.  Then lets the bee-warrior pick him up.  His face betrays his confusion and worry at the whole turn of events here.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 21, 2008)

Valen springs to William's side, checking for a pulse, or the movement of his chest to see if he again breathes.  He adresses Corath hurriedly.  "What happened in there?  Aleera told me of your fight...  does he need help?"  The grim expression on the ranger's face leaves no doubt he would not hesitate to grasp the knife should the nimblewright answer 'yes.'


----------



## shadowmask (Aug 22, 2008)

Corath blinked at the sudden onslaught of sight and sound.  _What happened?  Where is the Serpent?  _She turns her head toward the paladin.  Seeing William still, Valen's words seem to finally sink in.

"I don't know what has happened."  She sits, seeming not to notice the wound in her chest.  "I leapt at her, missed, and was being pulled into a vortex.  William became more than he is and fought the Serpent in what passed for air there."  She looks at her companions.  "Now I am here."

"I cannot ask for better companions...no, friends...than those of you who fought the Serpent while she possessed me.  I now know without doubt that you believe I have a soul."  For the first time ever, the others see what appears to be real emotion writ upon the nimblewright's expression...gratitude.

Standing, Corath finally notices the wound and promptly ignores it.  When she sees Alaric in the arms of the bee-folk, her eyes narrow.  "Who are these people?  And why do they hold some of you?" She automatically takes a defensive pose.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 22, 2008)

*In the Arms of the Abeil*

Johen puts a hand on Corath's arm, "Rest easy, they are friends."

Valen's examination of William finds that the paladin appears to be in a deep slumber.  He lives, but is unwakeable.

The glow in the red gem in the Dagger's hilt has faded.  Johen scoops it back up with the cloth he has carried it in for so long and puts it away.

The Abeil take the companions to the hive, a vast bee-hive like city where they are each given a small, hexagon shaped room to rest in.

Alaric is able to discern that the staff Corath carries is a fully charged (50 charges) magical staff with the following spells: 

_Repair Light Damage_ - 1 charge
_Repair Serious Damage_ - 2 charges

In addition, further examination reveals that the staff is capable of casting _Incarnate Construct_ as long as there are at least 10 charges remaining in the staff...and doing so will render the staff completely non-magical aftewards.

After the companions have rested and their wounds mended (including a charge expended from the staff to tend to Corath), Avienda, the Queen Abeil, calls the companions to her audience chamber in the bizarre city-structure.

"We again thank you for your aid agains the orcs.  We fear your hive-mate named William is beyond the ability of our workers to heal.  With your permission, we can keep him here and keep him as healthy as his current state allows."

Johen addresses the group at this point, "My personal mission is complete.  I know now who is responsible for my mentor's death.  I can stay with William and help the Abeil tend to him.  I'll also use the time to find a way to destroy this accursed Dagger."

OOC: Everyone has earned enough XP to achieve level 3.  Please set your XP totals to 3100.  Please repost updated, levelled up versions of your characters in the OOC thread.  You may also do some treasure selling and item purchasing in the Abeil city, so please include any equipment updates as well.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 22, 2008)

*Valen Sablewood* 

After once more thanking the queen, Valen turns to Johen.  "Both our missions are completed, then.  But I feel I must see this to the end.  I will go on to Silvergard, if I have your blessing."


----------



## Amaury (Aug 23, 2008)

Johen had remained strangely mute. The discovery of his master's murder by this ghost or demonic entity had shaken him considerably. 
_Why? Why would she murder him? Herruwan hid some of his activities to me? Was he involved in some grander scheme I cannot understand? I must still avenge him!_ he thinks, troubled.
However it quickly becomes clear that he needs to see William's fight out. See whether the Paladin will defeat this ghost in that other plane. Then decide.

The bee creatures seem related to Lady Nature and Highflyer isn't too nervous so Johen calms his more agitated comrades.

He is impressed by the city-hive but doesn't comment for fear of etiquette.

To Valen he replies: "No, I will no stop here neither.. We need to see if William survives to his fight first. Then we decide. If all goes well, I'll gladly walk with you to Silvergard."


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Valen Sablewood* 

The ranger smiles.  "That is good to hear, master druid.  We will need your wisdom on the road ahead."


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 23, 2008)

"Oh."  Aohdan comments as two, and then a third abeil pick him up bodily, like people trying to move a particularly bulky, floppy couch.  Aohdan is awed by the bee people hive, but unsure of how he feels about being completely surrounded by the strange, artificial environment.  "I will accompany you all to Silvergard as well.   The sooner the better."


----------



## Amaury (Aug 24, 2008)

Johen nods to his Tureni compatriot and announces he's going to see the Abeil queen.

Johen addresses the Abeil that looks after them and requests to see the Queen. 
Assuming the interview is granted, he will go to her and say: "Your Highness, 
I am in possession of a cursed weapon that needs to be destoyed. That weapon is what 
that ghost entity was after, and is what has been drawing much unwanted attention 
to my companions and I. 
It seems to attract evildoers like.. like honey would do to a bear.. hum.. 
So, I am humbling requesting your help.. I was wondering if your people used fire. 
I was thinking of a very hot furnace where I could get this dagger to melt entirely.." 

He bows slightly as he finishes talking, awaiting an answer from the bee-people monarch. 


OOC: fyi, bee=abeille in French!


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 26, 2008)

"I'm glad you'll continue on to Silvergard with me.  We still can't be sure what's happened there or what the current state of it is, until we check it ourselves." Alaric says after the others have expressed their intent.

He goes looking for a place in the hive-city to purchase some materials and gets to work on inking some more magic scrolls, to use later if needed.  It takes a few days to finish the work, but he wants to be prepared for whatever other monsters or undead might be waiting in Silvergard.  He leaves the others to their own business in the meantime, but keeps an eye on Corath and checks up on William when he can.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 26, 2008)

Aohdan feels the need to take some time to be alone in the massive hive.  He does some window shopping for items he cant afford, and finally finds something of use he _can_ afford.  "I would buy one of those..." he tells the abeil shop keeper as he points to a row of cure light potions.  "And that!" he added excitedly.  "Can you make armor with that?"   The item in question was several large sheets of a leathery substance covered with what appeared to be tiny, amber colored, waxy scales.  When the creature gave him the affirmative, Aohdan excitedly payed up front for the work.  When the transaction is finished and his measurements taken, he heads off to find a quiet place, preferably the most natural place he can find.  He lowers himself to the ground and figets until he finds a position that is comfortable, but dosn't easily allow sleep.  In his head, he goes over the experiences of the last few weeks.  He mentally probes his memories of what went on while he was speaking in other beings voices, and seeing things in his head.  He reflects upon the nature of these events, and in his mind, he reaches out for what he feels must be their root cause...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 28, 2008)

The dwarf flight to the hive was, at best, oscillatory. Muzdum kept moving, and grumbling about how uncomfortable he was, of how high (or low, or far from the group or next to the group) they were flying. In one ocation he tried to scratch his leg, in behalf of what he said was "An incredible goblin teeth itching" in his right limb. The bee creature almost looses the grasp of the dwarf, but fortunately, they landed in the hive, safe.

The dwarf showed happy and contempt with the outcome of the battle, despite William condition. He said he was sure William would eventually woke up. 
At the very moment of taking his part of the loot, he ran to the marketplace to buy a new armor and some weapons: 
A Guisarme with intricate designs in the amber blade, the one that the bee creatures used; and 4 throwing axes, which hilts were made of a strange and stick and hardened wax.
He also bought some shield spikes and add them himself.


----------



## shadowmask (Aug 28, 2008)

Corath finds nothing she needs in the abeil hive. Instead, she spends the next few days practicing her newfound abilities.  She gathers with the others as the time to continue on toward Silvergard approaches.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 28, 2008)

*The Abeil Hive*

The group's stay in the strange hive-city is mostly uneventful.  The Queen listens attentively to Johen and answers, "It appears to be an item of great magical power and therefore not so easily destroyed.  If you wish to be rid of it, we will hold it here and study it.  Perhaps our knowledge of magic can find a way to rid the world of it.  In the meantime, inform your hive-mates that our warriors will fly you to the plateau you seek, if you wish."

Norali speaks to the group as they are preparing to depart, "The visions I received, both at the stone quarry and when William stabbed Azilyk with the Dagger, have shown me this moment.  I intend to stay here.  I will watch over William and try to help the Abeil find a way to destroy the Dagger."

Aleera has been quiet during the stay with the Abeil, apparently contemplative.

OOC: Next post from me will be moving to the plateau (either through the secret cliff tunnel, or via the Abeil flying the group there, whichever the group chooses).


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 28, 2008)

*The Dagger Realm*

_Flashes of light and darkness passing before William's eyes._

Corath tumbled upward toward the black vortex.  Azilyk broke away from William to go after her, her serpentine features seemingly expressing concern.

_A sensation of spiders crawling on his body._

The Shadow Knight's voice echoing around William, "They must not enter the vortex together!"

_William sees the world from high above.  He sees clouds beneath him.  He sees spiders in the sky._

A flurry of movement.  Corath is shoved away and crashes through the strange mechanical door and out of the Dagger realm.  Azilyk and William struggle as they are both pulled toward the vortex.

_The army of death marches.  The first battle is fought.  But the dead do not fight the mortal creatures, they fight the alien spiders...and other things...creatures of madness._

The Shadow Knight's voice speaks to William again, "I will continue this battle.  Go.  There is too much for you to do to be lost now.  Go!"

William awakens lying on a bed of hardened beeswax in a hexagonal cell, two Abeil warriors standing guard at the...door, for lack of a better term.  An abeil worker buzzes about the room, apparently mixing poultices like the one that is currently applied to William's forehead.

The worker buzzes in a high pitched voice, "Awake?  Awake!  Must inform Queen!"  He zips out of the room.


----------



## Amaury (Aug 28, 2008)

OOC: I'm assuming we're going with William to the Plateau? Also from a roleplay point of view,
Johen would probably want to stay until the Dagger is destroyed and he can see it from his own eyes..

To the Abeil Queen he asks: "Majesty, I fear this Dagger will bring harm to your people.. It seems to be detected by creatures even not from our world... I.. I just want to make sure we can destroy it.. "

"You also talked of Orcs. Is it correct to assume that their base is somewhere in Silvergard? Do you know anything of what happened there, who's leading them and what their goals might be?"

Later Johen addresses his companions when they have a moment: "My friends, I believe that we all want to go to the Plateau to complete our mission by investigating what is going on. The Bee people offered their help and personally I would rather take it than venture in that tunnel. It would be faster and safer though our entry point may not be as good.. What do you say?.."


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 28, 2008)

After gathering his new armor, Aohdan met up with Johen and his other companions.  "As for me, I vote to accept the Abeil's help.  Who knows what sort of difficulties we will encounter in that tunnel, particularly for me!  I am no tunnel creature!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 29, 2008)

Muzdum seems fascinated by his new abeil breastplate. He can't take his eyes out of himself. He keeps patting it and testing it's texture. When the subject of flying was mentioned, however, he rises his glance to look at each one of the present with a frown. *"Ah' like caves. Flying was uncomfortable fer me, Ah' like when ma' feet feel the ground" *he stomps lightly in the ground.


----------



## Amaury (Aug 29, 2008)

Johen was expecting Muzdum's answer and smiles before replying jokingly: "My friend, think about it: in your old days, you could open a inn and name it.. 'The Flying Dwarf'! Eh eh.. That would be an instant hit!"


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 29, 2008)

Alaric pats Muzdum on the shoulder and says, in rough Dwarven, "Don't worry, we won't let the bees drop ya, an' we'll return t' Azgund on foot.  We just wanna get t' Silvergard quicker after wastin' s'much time 'round 'ere.  Can't let things get even worse wit' the undead problem 'fore we get there t' do somethin' 'bout it."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 29, 2008)

*"Aye.. ye two be right. Ah' only hope ta make enough money ta open an inn. Flyin' it is then" *the dwarf says happily. At this point, an Abeil gulps.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 29, 2008)

*Valen Sablewood* 

[sblock=ooc]Apologies for my IC silence, this week was rough.  I'll be blabbing along as usual now  [/sblock]  

The young ranger also spent most of the time in the Abeil Hive-City by himself, looking around the wondrous place and trying to learn something of their ways.  He did spend time, of course, practicing the sword, axe, and other weapons with Muzdum, and he could see their skills were rapidly improving.  At times, he could also be seen sharing a companionable silence with Aleera, though not once did he intrude on what he knew were most complicated thoughts.   

He happily joins the others when he is told of William's recovery.  Under his green cloak he now wears a shirt of cleverly crafted chain mail, with an exotic patterned leather borders at its hem, neck, and sleeves.   

"There is an added advantage to this approach: any waiting foes will never expect such an arrival."


----------



## Jemal (Sep 1, 2008)

Once reunited with his companions, William shares some of his... 'news'.
"I don't know where to begin, but I believe we have a serious problem, far beyond what we set out thinking.  The Shadow Knight himself was in there with us.. he saved me from Azilyk and showed me something terrible.  The army of the dead was on the march.. but it wasn't marching against men, it was marching against something even worse than itself.  Something dark, evil, and alien"  He stops then, a look of horror crossing his face as he thinks of Estelle, wondering if she was at that battle... or if that 'vision' was of things to come.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 1, 2008)

*"Fantastic, now tha' we 'r done with tha' snake woman, we have somethin' tha' even undead fear! Ah' can't wait for tomorow new..."* Muzdum grumbles.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 1, 2008)

"Let's not waste any time, then.  I too have had a vision that showed me dire things.  We should head to the plateau as soon as everyone is at full strength."


----------



## shadowmask (Sep 1, 2008)

As the others gather, an elven woman wearing leather armor approaches.  She glides across the wax floor, red-gold hair flowing behind her.  Seeing William up and about, her green eyes brighten and she smiles.  "Welcome back, William.  We were worried."  Corath's voice wobbles a bit on the last, overcome with emotion.  Taking a breath, she looks at the others.  "We're ready, then?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Flight to the Plateau*

Aleera is the last to join the group.  She is quiet, offering a brief look of worry to Valen.

Norali bids the group farewell, "Don't worry, Johen, we'll find a way to destroy the Dagger.  Good luck."

Abeil warriors pick up the companions and begin to fly toward the plateau.  From this vantage point, the companions can see the entire Abeil valley.  As they continue to gain altitude, they can see the mountain trail they took up to this point, winding through the treacherous slopes.  

Finally, the group is deposited at the edge of the plateau.  William recognizes the layout now that he's on the ground.  The cavern he emerged from that held the magical flying vessel dock is off to the right about 100 yards.  The mine entrance is further away to the left.  Straight ahead is the ruins of the town, including the out of place building.  Further than that, the ruins of the keep.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 1, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y41DykcpgRg"]Situational Music.[/ame]

Once he recovers from a minor bout of nausea, Aohdan readies his longbow and peers pensively around their new surroundings.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 1, 2008)

Muzdum is, again, a burden for the Abeils.  The dwarf didn't stop his continuous movement while flying, grumbling about his "unconfortability," and about the facts that make dwarfs not suited for flying. Once landed, the dwarf stomps the firm soil under his feet, and draw his crossbow, loading a volt in it. "*Well,'ts time te mov' on!"* he exclaims.


----------



## Amaury (Sep 1, 2008)

ooc: did the abeil queen have any information of value regarding the plateau/ruins?


Johen's natural suspicion and sense of paranoia leads him to have a private discussion with the Guard Captain or a Counsellor to the Queen. In essence, he warns them against Norali who seemed to behave sometimes strangely, be affected by something and suggests to get the Dagger safely stored in the Hive Treasure Room (or equivalent) and not left with Norali. He apologizes for his seemingly rude behaviour but explains the powerful nature of the Dagger and some of their previous encounters..

Outside, Johen checks that his belongings are firmly in place - yes he's worried! - and lets the Abeils lift him in the sky. He enjoys the flight and so does Highflyer who keeps on doing all sorts of acrobatic moves in the air. 


OOC2: during our stay, Johen would have offered CLW so that everyone his at top HP.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 1, 2008)

"Aye, but...who're you?" Alaric says, turning to the unfamiliar elven woman.  Unlike the others, he doesn't sport any shiny new weapons, armor, or other trinkets, but he looks ready to go.

_(ooc: okay, that's wierd...when I went to this thread, it took me to the previous page, which ended with Corath's entrance as an elven lady.  Stupid forum didn't show me the *last* page.)_ -_-


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 1, 2008)

*Valen* 

On landing the gruff ranger readies his bow and promptly searches for tracks suggesting that humanoids may patrol this area.  [sblock=ooc]Tracking:17/19vs. humans[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 4, 2008)

OOC: Minor bump while we patiently await Jemal and shadowmask's replies.

Aleera, still uncomfortable with the abeils, brushes herself off after the winged warrior sets her down and unsuccessfully tries to suppress a shudder as if feeling bees crawling on her skin.  She readies her longbow and stands near Valen, watching for signs of enemies while the ranger is busy looking for tracks.


----------



## Amaury (Sep 4, 2008)

OOC: any information from the Abeil Queeney on the plateau/ruins..??


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 4, 2008)

The abeil's knowledge of the plateau is limited.  They never made contact with the community there when it was still a community ten years ago.  When the orcs came surging across the mountains during the Shadow War, the abeil Queen said that the abeil simply abandoned their hive and built a new one after the dust had settled after the war.  The plateau community was already gone by then.


----------



## Amaury (Sep 4, 2008)

Johen lands relatively softly and almost disappointedly. THe flight experience was so exhilirating. Highflyer quickly lands on his shoulder.

The Tureni Druid waves off his Abeil companions and starts to look at their surroundings. His instinct is to search for some form of cover - quickly.

So he starts by checking his surrounding and proposes to his companions to follow him once he finds some cover.

There he asks:"So, anyone's got a plan??"


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 4, 2008)

"From what I've read, more-powerful wizards can fly like this on their own!  I can only wait 'till I'm that good!" Alaric says cheerfully as the abeil flies him over to the plateau.

After dusting himself off a bit on the ground, he says "Well, I suppose we should just head for the settlement while keeping an eye out, and let the sneakier fellows in the group do some scouting once we get there.  Just don't risk any fights without consulting all of us first."

The young man draws his crossbow and loads a bolt, ready for any trouble that may come while on the plateau


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 5, 2008)

*Valen* 

The ranger smiles grimly at Alaric's not-so-subtle rebuke as he continues to cast for tracks.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 5, 2008)

"I'll be sure to check with you before I fend off the attacking ghouls, 'K?" Aohdan remarks with a grin.  "Actually, I don't have much in the way of scouting skills.  I shall simply stay at the ready should I be needed."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 5, 2008)

"Aye, dwarfs 're not made for beein' subtle. The "clank clank" of me armor wont be of any help lads. Think Ah'll have te practice aim from the back as well." the dwarf states weaving his big crossbow.


----------



## Amaury (Sep 6, 2008)

"Highflyer could be our scout... I could ask him to fly away and come back to warn us of any danger.." suggest Johen.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 8, 2008)

William nods "In any case, we shoul be on the move.  No sense standing around waiting for something to happen."  The Paladin makes to head towards the ruins, his steps sure and his movements much quieter than would be expected from an armoured knight.


----------



## shadowmask (Sep 9, 2008)

To Alaric in the Abeil hive:  The elven woman smiles slightly as she shimmers and resolves into Corath's familiar form.  She changes back.  "I'm trying something new."

Once the group is on the plateau: Corath surveys the surroundings.  "We seem to find more trouble than we can handle when we split up.  Perhaps we should simply choos a direction and investigate together."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 9, 2008)

Aleera speaks up, "I should apologize.  It was my rash attack that caused the group to be split during the fight with the orcs.  That said, Valen and I are able to scout undetected.  As long as we report back instead of engaging the enemy directly, we should be fine."

Meanwhile, Valen does notice the tracks of a single humanoid, moving from the large cavern entrance to the opening of the mine.  In short order, he realizes that the tracks are William's from his brief visit here.  Now able to ignore those tracks, he picks up fainter traces of humanoid movement around the ruined village, mostly centered on the strange, out of place building.  The tracks aren't human, but what they might be, the ranger isn't able to determine.

The airborne Highflyer does let out a brief squawk of alarm as it circles near the ruined keep.  The bird returns in short order, feathers slightly ruffled.  Whatever it saw in the keep, it didn't like it.


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 9, 2008)

*Valen* 

The ranger returns to the others, bow in hand.  "There is definite humanoid movement around that odd building ...  not men, elves, or dwarves, as far as I can tell.  I would favor exploring that before heading for the keep, lest we leave enemies behind us."  He looks in the building's direction for a moment.  "If we approach openly, we had best be ready for combat."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 10, 2008)

*"Tha's tha stuff HA!" Muzdum shakes his huge crossbow dangerously. "It's time to taste ye' shinny"* he pats his breastplate with his free hand. He starts a hasty walk in the direction of the building.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 10, 2008)

"Shall we approach from the sides in a pincher attack?"  Aohdan suggests to all before his dwarven friend gets out of earshot.


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 10, 2008)

*Valen* 

The ranger shakes his head, and the corner of his mouth lifts -- in this grim man, a huge smile.  "Aleera, perhaps you and I should try to approach stealthily from one flank, to provide some crossfire."


----------



## Amaury (Sep 10, 2008)

"Yes, there is someone or something in those ruins.. Not natural.. LEt's be cautious.. says the tureni druid.

He calms Highflyer and lets his compatriot and the elf take the flank whilst he stays in the centre.

To William, he says: "Do not run too far away from me my friend.. I have asked Dame Nature to provide me with some of Her Strength this morning. If we are attacked, I just need to touch your shoulder to make you much stronger.. You'll probably make better use of it than me."

That said, and once the scouts have progressed, he walks towards the ruins, staring at them constantly.


OoC: spot at +9. if William happy about it, would cast Bull Strength on him.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 11, 2008)

"Sure, try whatever, just don't get too far apart, we don't want anyone getting jumped while far from help." Alaric says as he follows the dwarf, his smaller crossbow in hand.  He takes a moment first to wrap himself in invisible armor once again, with a short elven chant of "Seresthae Nif Miren."


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 11, 2008)

Aohdan slowly advances with the party and keeps his eyes peeled.  He still has his bow equipped and an arrow nocked.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 14, 2008)

OOC: Bump for Jemal and shadowmask.  See also question in the OOC thread.


----------



## shadowmask (Sep 15, 2008)

Corath shrugs slightly as the others begin their approach to the building. She deploys her rapier and stays close to Alaric. Her eyes restlessly scan the surroundings.

[sblock=Listen check, Spot check]1d20+1=14 , [URL="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1732283/"]1d20+1=16[/URL] [/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 18, 2008)

Aleera nods at Valen's suggestion and the two scouts begin stealthily skirting the perimeter of the odd building while the others approach directly.

Muzdum leads the way, Aohdan close behind, with Alaric taking a moment to cast his spell and Johen and William toward the back, Johen enhancing the paladin's strength with a spell of his own.  Finally, Corath brings up the rear, warily scanning the plateau.

Most of the buildings on the plateau are simple stone huts, having the appearance of temporary residences for mine workers.  Ten years of harsh weather have worn away the surfaces of these buildings, leaving little to distinguish them from eachother.

The out of place building is made of a black, shiny stone and is roughly three stories tall and thirty feet on a side.  There doesn't appear to be any entrances or windows of any sort.  The type of stone is unsettlingly familar to the dwarf, _shadowstone_, a type of stone only found in dwarven lands.  The _Shadowstone_ Road seperates the hill dwarves from the mountain dwarves and is said to take the souls of any who die there.  Quarrying the stone is against the most sacred of dwarven laws.  And yet, here is this structure.

Valen and Aleera, closest to the structure, note an uncomfortable chill in the air around the building and notice what appear to be inscriptions etched into its surface about halfway up and encircling the entire building.  Valen isn't able to decipher what language it is written in.  

The tracks Valen noticed earlier seem to circle the structure and then lead away, toward the keep.

OOC: Any character fluent in Celestial will be able to read the inscription.  Otherwise, Decipher Script checks for those trained in that skill.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 19, 2008)

Muzdum's eyes widen, and the dwarf approaches the building, open mouthed.* "Shadowstone..." *he said, in a deep whisper.* "This is blasphemy! Who could dare to build such thing, with such dire material!" *he shouts nest, making a judgment in dwarven.


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 19, 2008)

*Valen Sablewood* 

"Careful, master dwarf," the ranger whispers.  "The odd tracks lead from here to the keep.  There may be foes ahead."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 19, 2008)

*"If they be responsible fer 'his Ah'll crack their bloody skulls!" *vociferates the dwarf, spilling saliva as he does so, with mad eyes and the face totally red. *"Vile fiends, mockin' me kin! "*


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 19, 2008)

"What is wrong, friend Muzdum?"  asks Aohdan.  He lightly clinks a steel shod hoof against the side of the structure experimentally.  "It's just..." he paused, peering at the patterns in the material. "...stone."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 19, 2008)

*" It's not just stone lad... It's Shadowstone...a type of stone only found in my people's lands. The Shadowstone Road seperates the hill dwarves from the mountain dwarves and it takes the souls of any who die there. Quarryin' the stone is against  our most sacred laws. This place is a violation to my principles!" *the dwarf explains.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 19, 2008)

Aohdan asked two questions at once.  "Once you've killed the offenders, what can be done about this structure?  Maybe you can search it for a way in so we might find the infidels?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 19, 2008)

As Aohdan's hoof makes contact with the structure a chill runs through the centaur's body and, for the briefest of moments, he feels death...not just his own but a thousand deaths all at once, as if this thing had simply drained a thousand souls.


----------



## Amaury (Sep 19, 2008)

Johen follows the group, briefly looking over his shoulder from time to time.

As Muzdum errupts he tries to calm the dwarf but quickly realizes that this would be useless. _so much for discretion.._ he thinks. 

The building is clearly not normal and probably magical in nature thinks the young Tureni druid. "No windows nor doors.. is it really a building or what? Hmm.. it emanates something unpleasant.. I'll have a look around first.. I suggest you do not touch it before we know more about it.. Maybe the huts will give us some clues..."

He decides to look around the structure and checks the surrounding buildings randomly.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 19, 2008)

*"Ah'll want to demolish it to ashes. But no single dwarf can do that. We need a hammer wielding giant to destroy this thing!"* Muzdum comments, frustrated


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 19, 2008)

Amaury said:


> I suggest you do not touch it before we know more about it.. quote]
> 
> "Too late." Aohdan comments.  He has visibly paled and his voice comes out with the flat finality of a coffin lid thumping shut.  "It is death."


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 20, 2008)

*Valen* 

The ranger sighs impatiently.  "What is death, friends, is having this discussion whilst foes wait ahead, possibly hearing us.  I *strongly* suggest we hunt them first, then come back and examine this structure."  He smiles at Muzdum.  "We need to avenge this affront to your people, and see if it is a clue to Silvergard's fate."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 20, 2008)

*"Aye. 'his thin'g aint gonna move anywhere"* Muzdum walks to Aohdan *"Come lad, ye 've experienced in yer own flesh wha's Shadowstone. 'ts time to make whoever made this thin'g pay with his head. Or her head. At this point Ah' can't tell for sure if we are goin' ta face another serpent witch."* the dwarf grumbles something.
*"Cursed stone..." *grumble* "Hags..." *grumble* "Fer me braided beard..."* he keeps grumbling


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 20, 2008)

Alaric stays quiet for a while, and when the group reaches the dark structure, he tries to examine the writing but doesn't recognize it.  He ponders Muzdum's words and the placement of the shadowstone building, and says quietly "If it looks like we have to fight in there, we should run to a more open space away from it.  We don't wanna risk anyone dyin' near such a stone, if it works like Muzdum said."

[sblock=ooc]Decipher Script roll was a total of 6, so no good.  Staying some 20 feet or so behind Muzdum for safety.
Decipher Script check for inscriptions on the Shadowstone (1d20+5=6) [/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 20, 2008)

*Valen Sablewood*

The ranger nods, motions to Aleera, and moves on towards the keep, bow at the ready.


----------



## shadowmask (Sep 20, 2008)

Corath slowly approaches the strange building. "I do not feel death the same as you." With that statement her only warning, she walks along the perimeter of the building. She runs her hands along the walls obviously feeling for handholds and secret entrances.

[sblock=OOC]Search check: (1d20+2=7)[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 20, 2008)

OOC: That would be a Search check, actually.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 20, 2008)

Eager to put some distance between himself and the stone, Aohdan trots in the direction of the keep.  He attempts to maintain 40 feet or so between himself and the scouts so as not to completely ruin their chances at surprise.  He keeps his eyes on Valen and Aleera lest he miss a hasty hand gesture to alert the rest of the group to trouble.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 20, 2008)

Corath finds no visible entrances into the black stone structure, nor any accessible means of climbing it.  The walls are smooth stone.

As Valen and Aleera approach the keep, they note that the exterior wall around the courtyard is only partially finished, allowing easy access to the keep itself.  Within the courtyard, a stable and armory are clearly visible, though both appear not to have been entered since the place was abandoned ten years ago. 

As the others begin to approach the keep, Highflyer squawks in alarm.

OOC: Spot checks please.


----------



## shadowmask (Sep 20, 2008)

OOC: Spot check: (1d20+1=17)


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 20, 2008)

Spot Check - Keep: (1d20+5=24)


----------



## Amaury (Sep 20, 2008)

ooc: sorry but johen is searching the huts..


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 20, 2008)

OOC: Oops, sorry about that.

Johen's search of the first couple of huts reveals little of interest.  The huts are sparsely furnished with simple cots and pits for cooking fires.  He does find a decaying letter, barely legible...

_Dearest Nevis,

Should this letter make it to your hands, know that I and the others here chose our fates of our own free will.  I have never considered myself a hero, but there really is no choice here.  Better to die than allow such a terrible evil to roam free in this world._

The rest of the letter is too faded to read.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 21, 2008)

Spot: 14


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 21, 2008)

*Valen Sablewood*

Spot 20 (22 vs. humans)


----------



## Amaury (Sep 21, 2008)

Johen joins the others and reveals his findings. But he gets worried by Highflyer's behaviour and calls him to his shoulder.

In the meantime he casts a spell. When the hawk lands on his shoulder, Johen starts talking to him in a incomprehensible language.

[sblock=Chat with Highlyer]"What did you see from up there? Is there a threat? Where is it?"[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 21, 2008)

Alaric keeps his eyes peeled, but is a bit more focused for now on keeping the rest of the group, spread out as it is, in sight.

Spot check (1d20+1=13)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 21, 2008)

Aleera's Spot check (1d20+7=9) 

Highflyer's reply to Johen is...odd.

[sblock=Highflyer's Reply]"Flying magic man-cat," says the bird.[/sblock]

Aohdan and Valen spot something flying overhead, though they aren't able to make out any details as it descends toward the courtyard of the keep.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 21, 2008)

Aohdan gently grasps the nearest unaware party member and points toward the flying thing.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 22, 2008)

*"Uh?" *Muzdum says, as he is grasped by his centaur friend. *"Wha' tha be? No matter, Ah'll aim anyway"* Muzdum aims his heavy crossbow to the thing, if it turns out to be hostile, he'll shoot it down.


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 22, 2008)

*Valen Sablewood*

The tall Tureni crouches down behind some rubble, setting a shaft to his bowstring.  

[sblock=OOC]
Ready action to shoot should it attack us.  [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 22, 2008)

Alaric notices Muzdum ahead, pointing his crossbow upward for some reason, so Alaric tries to look up at where Muzdum's pointing.  He raises his own crossbow in readiness, suddenly wary of an airborne attack.


----------



## shadowmask (Sep 23, 2008)

_Hmm.  Nothing.  Humans do not build without purpose however._ Noticing her friends are walking toward the keep, Corath shrugs slightly and quickly catches up.  As Alaric readies and raises his crossbow, Corath looks up.  _Shing_...she deploys her rapier in readiness.

[sblock=OOC]Spot check to get a better look at what is flying in: (1d20+1=3), *grumble, grumble*[/sblock]


----------



## Amaury (Sep 24, 2008)

"Highflyer talks of a "flying magic cat-man"... what can this be?? another abberation, surely! 
can you spot it as well?" 

Johen checks the skies as well.


OOC: just to be clear, where is the black cube compared to the keep? what is the keep like? and how far are we from it?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 24, 2008)

The plateau is actually a series of smaller plateaus, most of which have crude stairs carved into them to allow ease of travel.  The entire plateau is the size of a small city.  The main village is centrally located with the mine entrance being about a half mile to the north, the cliff about a mile to the west, the giant cavern about a half mile to the south-east and the keep situated on the highest sub-plateau to the northeast, about a quarter mile from the village.  The black structure is located within the village.

Everyone catches sight of the flying creature, though the glare of the sun makes it difficult to make out details.  Valen and Aleera, being closest, see it land in the courtyard of the keep.  

It is a regal looking creature with the body of a lion, an eagle's majestic wings, and a humanoid face framed by a lion's mane.  It calls out with a magically enhanced voice that carries to the entire group (and is so loud to those near his position, Valen and Aleera, that it is painful).

"I am not your enemy.  I am Varol, guardian of this place.  Let us speak in peace, travelers."


----------



## Amaury (Sep 24, 2008)

"We do not wish to harm anyone nor pillage any keep.. Let's speak.. Guardian.." replies Johen, unsure whether he can be heard by Varol.

If he gets no reaction to his reply, he will put his spear on the floor and gesture Varol to come, showing his bare hands and expecting his companions to follow suit.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 24, 2008)

*"Well tha's good"* says the dwarf not lowering his crossbow.* "Ah' ask ye something: Who built this 'thing'? Do ye know its a violation of the most sacred of traditions to work shadowstone?" *Muzdum speaks quickly, and he seems visibly angry, and each moment he gets more angry* "And wha' in tha' name of me Momy beard are ye?"*


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 25, 2008)

Trusting Johen's instincts, Aohdan lowers his bow and holds the arrow un-knocked in a non threatening posture.  He does not, however, completely put it the weapon away.


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 25, 2008)

*Valen Sablewood*

Valen lowers his bow, and replaces the arrow in his quiver.  Although his stance is relaxed, he somehow manages to both stand between Aleera and the creature, while his eyes hover between the latter and Johen.  The druid would not be harmed on his watch.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 25, 2008)

Alaric lowers his crossbow as well, and says "We may as well speak with it, at least until we're sure whether it's an ally or an enemy."


----------



## shadowmask (Sep 25, 2008)

Shrugging again, Corath _shings_ her rapier away and begins to walk toward the keep in the distance.  She raises her voice to carry across that distance.  "A quarter mile is a long way to walk as opposed to fly, Varol.  Why don't you meet us part way."  As she passes the dwarf she says, "We are unlikely to encourage conversation while you wield your axe.  Let's meet him and hear his answer.  If we don't like it, then you can cleave him if that is still your desire."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 25, 2008)

Valen and Aleera see the winged man-cat-thing leap into the air and take wing again.  The creature lands about midway between the village and the keep and waits for the group to get a bit closer before speaking in a normal, though deep and growling, voice.

"In answer to your questions, dwarf, I am a Lammasu and the guardian of this place.  The black structure is a regretable necessity.  It was built to..."

The lammasu suddenly looks troubled when he sees Aleera approaching, "By your presence here, I must assume that Piper's plan did not go as intended."

Aleera raises an eyebrow and looks at the creature warily, "What plan?"

Varol takes a deep breath and continues, "The black structure was built as a prison to contain that which cannot be killed.  An enemy of such destructive power and overwhelming malice that not even the combined might of The Ten could defeat it.  And so, there it lies, imprisoned within a building made of the forbidden shadowstone.  Orcus is its name and it must never be allowed to walk the world again.  That is why I am here, to watch over it."

The lammasu turns to Johen, "There is another enemy that can only be contained, not destroyed.  Azilyk.  Piper, one of The Ten, had sought to imprison her within this obelisk as well.  She has a primordial link to the Dagger of Souls, the murder weapon of your mentor, Johen.  The Dagger is an indestructible artifact of great evil.  Piper sought to manipulate events to entrap Azilyk's soul within the Dagger and then use the Dagger to transfer her into Orcus' prison, but that appears not to have happened.  If you have questions for me, I will gladly answer them.  First, however, I must apologize for the part I have played in this.  It was I who brought the Dagger to Turen at Piper's request.  Once it passed out of my possession, I could no longer control what became of it after that...but that does not absolve me of the guilt for the part I did play."


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 26, 2008)

"Was there a settlement here _before_, or _after_ the shadowstone prison was built?" Asked Aohdan with one eyebrow cocked.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 26, 2008)

Varol shakes his head in sorrow, "That is the great tragedy of Silvergard...and it's triumph.  In order to imprison a being such as Orcus, all of the people here, more than a thousand, willingly sacrificed themselves to fortify the structure with their soul energy.  Shadowstone absorbs the souls of those who die while touching it.  Orcus is an outsider, a being of pure soul given bodily form.  In order for the structure to contain him, each block of the building had to already contain a soul, providing him no space to escape."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 26, 2008)

The dwarf lowers his crossbow with amazement. *"Tha' be horrible! But Ah' think usin' tha stone for that purpose is 'good' to say somethin'. So ye be sayin' all silvergard is dead as a nail? trapped in tha shadowstone? Well, then why are we here?"* Muzdum asks, blinking.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 26, 2008)

Varol responds to Muzdum, "Another tragedy of sorts.  You are here because Piper set into motion a series of events that ensared each of you.  Azilyk was temporarily bound in mortal form in a young yuan-ti, but that mortal form was slain.  Estelle was compelled to go to the Necropolis so that William would encounter Azilyk in her spirit form.  Herruwen was slain so that Johen would bring the Dagger here.  Muzdum, your brother planted a corrupted seeing stone on you so that Azilyk would be drawn to your group.  Corath was supposed to serve as a non-living receptacle for Azilyk's spirit which would then deliver her to the obelisk.  Aohdan, the One Mind has been sending you visions to guide you toward Piper's goal.  Alaric, you are unique in this group.  Entan doesn't trust any of the Ten, Piper especially.  Entan is using you to spy on Piper's machinations.  Finally, Valen, you are the true anomaly.  You followed Johen to Azgund and so you do not fit into Piper's plan."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 26, 2008)

*"Ah' had a vision, ye speak the truth. Ah' would like to know who are those ten ye speak of, and specially that Pîper fella. Ah' don't like him, not a bit."* Muzdum says grinning.


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 26, 2008)

*Valen Sablewood*

Valen nods thoughtfully.  "So it seems these 'Ten' had a worthy goal in imprisoning Azilyk.  But to do so, they resorted to lying, manipulation, endangering one of their number's brother...  and *MURDER*."  The ranger's normally grim voice goes cold.  "The murder of a kind, brave man, at a time when his people needed his wisdom."  He looks to Johen before for a moment, then turns back to Varol.  

"Why am I here?  Because there are those greater than these 'Ten' who also have plans in motion, though we know it not.  *Because they need to answer for their actions*."  He then smiles grimly.  "But worry not, good Varol.  I am aware of the priorities.  We have already done some good, as Aleera is alive."  It seems to the others there is actual warmth in the ranger's eyes as he glances at the elfess.  "As we have come this far, we should make sure the task is completed."  He turns to William and Corath.  "I am not clear on what did happen with Azilyk.  Varol, is she destroyed?  Or is there aught else we need to do?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 26, 2008)

Varol explains, "The Ten are those chosen by the Elder Dragons, one from each race, to be the first deific beings during the Shadow War, ten years ago.  You are familiar with one of them, the Shadow Knight, whom William has had very personal contact with.  Piper is the patron of outcasts and took the position among the Ten that was meant for the Gith when their chosen refused ascension."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 26, 2008)

Varol turns to Valen, but with a sympathetic eye toward Johen, "In truth, from what I have been told, Herruwen chose his fate.  As to Azilyk's fate, I know only that an aspect of the Shadow Knight keeps her at bay within the Dagger and that they struggle still.  Since Norali is not here, I must assume that she has taken the Dagger to find another vessel that may be used to entrap Azilyk so that the serpent-queen may be brought here to more pernamently imprison her."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 26, 2008)

For a brief moment, Aleera and Valen's eyes meet and he sees that tenderness returned, though she looks away quickly, troubled by what has been revealed.


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 26, 2008)

*Valen Sablewood*

The ranger pales, but otherwise shows no sign of what he feels at the revelations.  "Hold...  I thought these ten were people back in Azgund.  you are saying that the Shadow Knight is a party to this?  By the Huntress...  wait, is she party to this as well?"  He shakes his head in clear disgust.  "And now Norali, whom I am beginning to think knew far more of this than she said, is looking for another sacrificial lamb..."  

He looks to the ground for a moment, then back at the Lammasu.  "This madness, however well-intentioned, must end.  Is there no other way than to place her into a sentient vessel?  Can she not be transferred directly from the knife?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 26, 2008)

Varol looks troubled, "There is a more desperate measure that could seal Azilyk away, but it carries significant risk, more risk than even the Ten are willing to take.  The Hand and The Eye."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 26, 2008)

*"Cut of this mystery beast! Tell things loud and clear! Me head is not fer solving puzzles right now. So speak with no puzzle would ye?"* The dwarf says, clearly angry again.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 26, 2008)

Varol offers a smile, "My apologies, good dwarf.  The Hand and the Eye are artifacts equal in power to the Dagger of Souls.  They once belonged to a powerful lich who sought to become a god.  He was destroyed by the Ten at the end of the Shadow War, but the artifacts remain and could potentially be used to bring him back.  If the Dagger is wielded by someone bonded to the Hand and the Eye, in theory, the wielder could access the souls within the Dagger and determine their final resting place.  That theory has never been tested and is only believed to work because it was the lich who originally forged the Dagger according to legend.  And, no, I will not speak his name for it is a curse that I would prefer not to utter."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 26, 2008)

OOC: Could Muzdum know it's Vecna? I mean Vecna is the only god without hand and eye.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 26, 2008)

OOC: Vecna isn't a god in this setting, just a very, very, very bad powerful lich-dude.    Because of that, his name isn't widely known (Knowledge: Arcana check DC 25 to come up with the name IC).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 26, 2008)

OOC: Okilydokily chief.

*"So they fear a dead fella with no hand and no eye. A bag of bones they've already defeated. Great"* Muzdum says grumbling.


----------



## Amaury (Sep 26, 2008)

Johen is shocked a the litany of news and how he and Herruwen were mere pawns for greater schemes. 

That Herruwen may have chosen his fate eased his soul a bit. He felt pride at being the apprentice of his master knowing that he was part of such a grand scheme.

He knew the Dagger couldn't be left alone. His instinct had spoken and was right again.

He understood some of his companions disgust but wasn't Dame Nature as cruel in Her own ways?

He asks the Lammasu: "So, if this was just a plan set by greater being, is our original mission to scout the plateau and possibly to understand the palgue of the Dragons over and of no interest? Surely we are not capable to go where the Ten do no want to go.." 

OOC: vecna! vecna! vecna!


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 26, 2008)

*Valen Sablewood*

Valen listens to the tale attentively, and thinks a while before speaking.  "Your question is a good one, and it also makes me wonder whether the adventurer's guild will welcome us back.  I am also curious, master Varol, as to what it means to be 'bonded' to the hand and eye...  what does it entail?  Can anyone just do this, assuming one were to find them?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 26, 2008)

Varol answers Johen, "Your fates are your own now.  However, the Lords of Azgund want to reopen the silver mine on this plateau, thus they will push to add Silvergard's lordship to the upcoming tournaments.  I will no longer be able to watch over this place when that happens.  But, one of you could take my place...by becoming Lord of Silvergard."

Turning to Valen, "The Hand and the Eye exact a terrible price.  In order to bond with thm, the wielder must replace his own hand and eye with them."


----------



## Amaury (Sep 26, 2008)

_Be the Lord of a place where one of the mighiest fiend lives emprisoned in a unholy jail?? who'd want that as a Kingdom?? Hum.. thinking of it.. maybe William?.._ Johen thinks.

Not meaning to be sarcastic, Johen replies: "Well, glad to hear that I can decide for myself once again.. But things are still not clear to my human mind.. The Dagger, you said that it was to entrap Azilyk, yet why was she seeking it so much?? 

As to this Lordship, this is not for me, if it ever was a proposal. I am a man who lives by the laws of Nature.. I live amongst the creatures and plants that Dame Nature blesses us with.. not in a keep at a king's court. 

Turning to his compratriot he says: "Valen, like you I wonder what my next step should be.. Maybe we should walk back to the High Forest and help sort things out.."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 26, 2008)

Varol answers, "The Dagger and Azilyk are, in many ways, one and the same.  She needs it in order to giver herself a corporeal form.  And the Dagger is powerful...capable of slaying gods...so it is said."


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 27, 2008)

Alaric quietly considers everything once the lammasu starts explaining the situation.  _'Well, at least Entan trusted me with something, then.  And really, I don't care.  But it sure sounds like The Ten need a good kick in the pants to put some sense into them.  A drunken monkey could've handled it better.  Well, maybe not a monkey, but a drunken dwarf.'_ he thinks.

Finally, after the most recent comment by the lammasu, Alaric speaks up with "Well if this Dagger is so dang powerful, why didn't the Shadow Knight just take it himself and use it to kill this imprisoned entity, Ortiz or whatever, himself?  Then trap Azylik in the Dagger and throw it in the black structure too?  Maybe we should just go drag Norali's tiny butt back here and throw the Dagger in as it is?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 27, 2008)

Varol shakes his head, "An aspect of the Shadow Knight fights Azilyk within the Dagger even now.  Entrapping him within the obelisk would have dire consequences.  And there is significant risk in the transfer of Azilyk's spirit to the obelisk.  Thus needing Azilyk herself to do it, in a copy of her mortal form, such as Aleera, or someone with the Hand to do it.  If one of us were to attempt to without such means, Azilyk's power would cause us to go in her place, leaving her free to take the body that is left behind."


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 27, 2008)

*Valen Sablewood*

"Although I would like to see our forest home soon, my friend, I believe we should help the rest return to Azgund.  The more information on Herruwen's fate we bring back, the better it will be for you...  remember I was sent to bring you back to face the Druid's Circle.  I believe now those who hired us may be more forth-coming with details...  perhaps even provide a document that proves your innocence."


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 27, 2008)

Aohdan has been staring at the ground through most of the lamassu's whole cathartic dialog.  When all is quiet a moment, he says to Varol "You know, you and your _leathdhuine_ friends could have just _asked_."


----------



## Amaury (Sep 27, 2008)

Johen is struggling a bit to understand the Lammasu. Aspects of things do not talk too much to the young tureni druid. 



Helfdan said:


> "Although I would like to see our forest home soon, my friend, I believe we should help the rest return to Azgund.  The more information on Herruwen's fate we bring back, the better it will be for you...  remember I was sent to bring you back to face the Druid's Circle.  I believe now those who hired us may be more forth-coming with details...  perhaps even provide a document that proves your innocence."




When Valen replies he says in turn: "Yes you're wise... I had forgotten this aspect of things.."

Stroking Highflyer, he wonders: "So what shall we do my dear friend..?" what shall we do?"


----------



## shadowmask (Sep 27, 2008)

Corath, also silent and considering during the greatest of the revelations, looks at her companions.  A glint of sorrow in her eyes.

"You say that I was meant to contain Azilyk until such time as she came here?  Or was that Aleera?"  She flicks an apologetic look toward Valen and Aleera.  "If me, how was I supposed to get her here?  How do I maintain control long enough to place her in the prison?"  She gestures in the direction of the shadowstone structure.  "I was in that Dagger, and it lusted for me as much as for Azilyk or William."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 27, 2008)

Varol looks at Corath quizzically, "Then Piper miscalculated.  It seems that you do have a soul, afterall."

At this point, Varol shakes his mane and lets out a lion-like yawn, "I am sure you have many more questions, but a decision must now be made.  What do you intend to do now?"

OOC: At this point, you as players must also make a decision.  Very shortly, I will be starting recruitment for the sequel, The 1152 Azgundi Tournaments.  As mentioned in the OOC thread, you have the option of carrying these characters over to that game and continuing the story.  Remember, that you don't have to be competing in the tournaments to play in the game because, as you can imagine, there will a lot of side plots goings on.  So, think carefully about your next IC post as it will be determining where your character goes from here.  I have one more IC surprise (a bit of a cliffhanger) in store for my next post.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 27, 2008)

I WASTE HIM WITH MY CROSSBOW!






jk ;-)
OOC:  What are my choices?  I want to continue playing Aohdan in the sequel; what do I need to do to make that happen?  I probably won't be competing, except possibly as a pinch-hitter for a jousting companion ;-)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 27, 2008)

OOC: Those planning on playing in the sequel will want to want to have their characters return to the capital city for whatever reason most motivates them.  The motivation could be as simple as wanting to report the group's findings back to the Adventurer's Guild.


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 27, 2008)

*Valen Sablewood*

"I believe my duty is to return to Azgund to see if we can get some evidence to clear Johen's name back home, even if it is that accursed dagger."  He then glances at Aleera.  "And I here there is a good archery contest at the tournament...  perhaps Silvergard's lord can be a lady, if she can shoot well enough."  Though he smiles as he speaks, he is serious, as it may behoove the elfess to be overseer of this place.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 27, 2008)

Aleera's expression is grim and mirthless, "I have no desire to rule over a human land, especially a cursed one such as this.  Still, I cannot return to my own people knowing that I am not truly one of them.  If you don't mind, I'll journey with you a while, until I find my place in the world."


----------



## Amaury (Sep 28, 2008)

"Guardian Varol, because of the Ten and their scheme, I am not welcomed back in my own homeland. People believe that I murdered my master when I went after his murderers, and Valen was sent to find me, which he did quite quickly. Maybe his voice will be enough to make me not guilty, maybe not.. Is there any way you could help prove my innocence?..

As for this Silvergard plateau, as I said, my future is not as a Lord of this place, but I think this cursed place needs to be reconquered by the forces of Nature.. I see a few woods around here on this plateau, maybe I can help them recover from all the torments orcs and other evil creatures have made them suffer.. I would consider that after discussing with the new Lord of Silvergard.." Johen says.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 28, 2008)

Aohdan still seems sour after the revelations.  "I have to agree with Johen.  What kind of society would want to live around this abomination?  I'd suggest place a pile of stone over it and let the woods take it.  A grassy hill would be all that is left of this prison."
"As for what I plan to do, I think I will accompany my tureni companions back to the city and see what fate awaits us."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 28, 2008)

Varol speaks quietly, "If I know the humans of Azgund, they will see only the silver mine and its potential riches.  They will want to put a new settlement here."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 28, 2008)

*"Silver mine eh? Well Ah' wont complain been the lord of this place, Ah' could send a call for some of me brothers to come here and mine this silver" *The dwarf scratches his beard.* "Well, I'll get in that tournament, lets head back to that nasty human city, Ah' want me pay for this from the adventurers guild. Besides, ye aint survivin' a day without the good ol' Muzdum"*


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 28, 2008)

*Valen Sablewood*

Valen glances warmly at Aleera, and merely answers, "You would be most welcome" in his gruff, low voice.   

He then cannot help but laugh at Muzdum's words, yet he nods in agreement.  "Were one of us the lord of this place, you would be a fine choice, my friend.  Perhaps your dwarven kin could use their skills to build a stone donjon around the demon's prison, and guards could be set to keep the foolish, curious, or evil ones away."


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 29, 2008)

"I second that.  Muzdum's people would have the respect required to deal with the shadowstone tomb properly.  Besides, it would be funny to see this little fellow atop a throne!"  Aohdan teases, tussling Muzdums hair.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 29, 2008)

After a long pause with his arms crossed and a look of deep thought on his face, Alaric finally mutters:

"Well, _I guess_ I hafta go give the old coot a piece o' my mind fer holdin' out on me, then I gotta look 'round fer any leads on _the Dragon Plague_,

_the Hand and the Eye_,

_where e'er Norali ran her tiny butt to,_ wit' the Dagger we need in order t' get ridda Azylik,

_Azylik's dummy bodies_, preferably one what's already dead but still useable t' carry her rotten soul o'er to that prison o'er there, prob'ly gotta _find a way t'do that_ in the first place,

_aaaaaannn'_ prolly just find a better way t' deal with Azylik than how those _half-brained_ Ten tried to do, seein' as their Ten half-brains 'paren'ly didn't add up to even one _whole_ 'un." he rambles out.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 30, 2008)

*"Tha's right, Muzdum, Lord of Silvergard! Ah like who it sounds."* the dwarf smiles. He hears Alaric's ramble and adds *"Ya, those empty-head bark-face mushroom-feet Ten aint any good fer doin' nothing but deceive and lie" *


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 2, 2008)

OOC: Bump for shadowmask (she's been busy with school work and game development projects)


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 2, 2008)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> OOC: Bump for shadowmask (she's been busy with school work and game development projects)




Video games, or pen and paper games?


----------



## shadowmask (Oct 2, 2008)

OOC: I think this got asked in the "talking" thread, but to answer the question...video games.  I'm doing what needs doing to be a designer.  

Corath listens to her companions.  She nods and smiles slightly as the others make their choices.  

Turning to Alaric, she says, "I will have to leave you in the others' capable hands.  I cannot go with you back to the capital." 

Turning to Varol, she takes a deep breath.  "I will stay here to guard the prison from any who wish to use its power.  I will await the new Lord or Lady here, hoping that one of my companions earns that title." 

With that the nimblewright simply stands, assuming a posture the others haven't seen since they left Azgund together.  Corath stands perfectly still as if even the earth could not mover her from this place.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Oct 2, 2008)

Varol nods to Corath, "Then I relinquish guardianship to you.  I will seek out Norali and bring her and the Dagger back here until one of you," he motions to the rest of the group with a nod of his lion-like head, "returns as Lord of Silvergard or at the very least as advisor to the new Lord.  You are welcome to use the keep to rest before your return journey.  For now, I bid you farewell."

The lammassu takes wing with a mighty leap of his legs.

*Epilogue*

[sblock=Cut Scene - Norali and the Dagger][ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpREEiAOs5M]Norali's Struggle[/ame]

The halfling struggled against the slope, the rain, and worst of all, the whisperings in her mind.  The Dagger spoke to her, urged her on.  The Abeil Queen didn't understand.  Johen and the others didn't understand.  The Dagger would corrupt them.  The Dagger would turn them against eachother.  She had to take it away.  Far away.  

Something had gone wrong.  The Shadow Knight appeared before her, battered...beaten.  He had been expelled from the Dagger.  He could no longer protect her.  Slowly he faded away.  Slowly her hand grasped the hilt...slowly her hand raised the Dagger to her own throat.  Slowly it stabbed through her neck. [/sblock]

That night, Aleera stood with Valen on the balcony of the Lord's keep.  Aleera pulled herself close to the ranger to shield herself against a suddenly chill wind.  A small hint of a smile played across her features as she took in the magnificent view, "I could get used to this.  Perhaps not as Lady of Silvergard...but perhaps on the arm of the new Lord?"  She looked into Valen's eyes for a moment and then looked out to the horizon again...

He could not see her eyes...could not see the pupils suddenly turn slitted like those of a serpent.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFfXV3VHyz4]End Credits[/ame]


----------

